# [Rokugan]  Blood and Cherry Blossoms



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 13, 2004)

This is the In Character thread for Blood and Cherry Blossoms, a game set in the Rokugan campaign setting.  

Active Players
~ Isida Kep’Tukari: Togashi Cho
~ Scotley: Ikoma Itarabi
~ Tailspinner: Hyota
~ Pyske: Shosuro Zhiko
~ Festy_Dog: Daidoji Kaji

Those no longer with us...
~ Li Shenron: Kakita Ai
~ Ankh-Morpork Guard: Isawa Renshi
~ Valeren: Shosuro Reiko

All right everyone!  Please put speech into quotation marks, and thoughts in italics.  Please keep out of character comments in the OOC thread.   Everybody ready?  Let's go!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 13, 2004)

Prologue
Some Uncertain Location

Slowly, Shosuro Uji regained his senses.  His head ached, and his mouth felt dry, no doubt the result of whatever drug that had been mixed in his tea.  Not wanting to reveal that he was awake just yet, he kept his eyes closed and relied upon his other senses to learn what he could.  He was lying on his back, his arms stretched above his head.  Both his wrists and his ankles were bound.  It was cold, bone-chillingly so.  Nearby, he could hear soft chanting, though he could not discern the words of the chant.  Worst of all, the air was filled with a sickly-sweet smell, which turned his stomach.  Blood, death and decay, three unmistakable odors.

At last, he dared to open his eyes.  The room was dark, lit only by two braziers, which cast an eerie red light thought the room.  He could see shapes moving nearby, but could not tell if people or merely a trick of the light created them.  The stone walls were spattered with something dark… more than likely blood.

Uji silently cursed his carelessness as he twisted his wrists, trying to squirm free of his restraints.  However, the ropes held firm.

“I see you are awake,” a soft voice murmured.  Uji turned his head to see two figures emerge from the shadows.  One was a tall, slender man, clad in white robes, his dark hair tied into a topknot.  The other was smaller, and walked stiffly.  She also wore white robes, and but her face was obscured by shadow.

“I can tell that you have been watching us for some time.  The notes you kept were very… specific.” The man moved forward, and pulled a tanto from his belt.  The blade glittered wickedly in the firelight.  “I am told you made copies.”

Uji glared his defiance at his captors.  “Damn you all to Jigoku.  By now, Suki has discovered my absence and he gone to make her report to my superiors.”  Soshi Suki had been working with him ever since this project began.  She did not have his notes, but her word would be enough to provide testimony.

“And then what?  Do you hope to be rescued?”  The man’s voice took on a mocking tone.  The other person moved closer, and Uji finally recognized her face.  Soshi Suki’s eyes were dull and lifeless, her gait was unsteady.  Her white robes were stained with blood.  “How do you think I learned about you and your investigation in the first place?”  The man continued, as he positioned the tanto above Uji’s abdomen.

Uji started to reply, but his words were replaced by screams as the tanto arced downward.  His screams permeated the darkness, and did not stop for a very long time.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 13, 2004)

_Seasons are changing.
In the shadow, evil stirs.
With winter comes death._



Kakita Ai
Kyuden Kakita

For a moment, perfect silence filled the air of Kyuden Kakita.  The atmosphere was tense, as if the entire castle held its breath in anticipation.  All it took was one word to break that silence.

“Strike!”

A loud clang followed the word of the sensei, as hundreds of katanas were drawn in an iajutsu strike.  Though Amaterasu, the Sun Goddess, had completed her descent past the horizon, the students of the Kakita Dueling Academy were still practicing.  More than likely, they would continue to practice late into the evening.  After all, one had to practice in order to perfect their art.

As Onnotangu, the Mood God, began his nightly journey, he would find Kakita Ai in the gardens of Kyuden Kakita, reading a scroll by the light of a small paper lamp.  The only sounds that could be heard in the garden were the water flowing through a nearby man-made stream, and the sound of the duelists practicing at the nearby dueling academy.   There were few other people in the gardens, and most were content to leave her to her studies.

“Ai-chan!” Kaitsu, her older brother called out to her as he approached her on the path, disturbing the serenity of the gardens.  Offering her a wide grin, he dropped into a sitting position on the ground.  “I have been looking all over for you.”



Togashi Cho
Shiro Togashi

Togashi Cho sat upon the flagstones, eyes closed in meditation.  Occasionally, a chill breeze brushed against his skin, bringing with it the scent of wood smoke and incense.  At last, he finished his meditations, and opened his eyes to the marvelous sight that lie before him.  Below him spread the valley that surrounded Shiro Togashi, heavily forested and ringed by mountains.  As she set, Amaterasu cast red light over the valley, setting the trees ablaze in hues of red, orange and gold.  Yet another beautiful autumn.

Behind him, Cho heard a soft scraping sound, he turned to see a servant clad in simple brown robes, kneeling nearby, waiting for acknowledgement.  It was impossible to tell how long the servant had been waiting.



Ikoma Itarabi
Kyuden Ikoma

Itarabi’s footsteps echoed off of the walls of the empty library.  He stood in one of the many rooms that housed the Ikoma histories.  Shelves stood in neat rows, laden with scrolls, neatly arranged and organized by subject matter.  Though these scrolls were lovingly cared for, the air still smelled musty.

For the moment, Itarabi was alone.  The librarians had retired for an evening meal, trusting the guards who stood silently outside the heavy wooden doors to guard the scrolls from thieves.

“Itarabi-sama,” the silence was broken by a familiar voice.  Turning, Itarabi saw Shinoba standing in the doorway.  He bowed deeply, before approaching.  “Sumimasen, excuse me for interrupting.  Your father wishes to see you.”  He held out a small scroll.



Hyota
Kitsune Mori

Hyota made his way along the worn path, making his way through the heavy forests of the Kitsune Mori.  The path was littered with fallen leaves of varying colors.  Birds sang in the trees, and occasionally the soft rustle of leaves could be heard.  The sun was beginning to set; soon Hyota would have to find a place to rest.

Those thoughts had just crossed his mind when a loud rustling could be heard from behind him.  He paused in time to see a reddish-brown vixen leap on to the path in front of him.  She paused, cocking her head to one side as she looked at him with interest.  Then, she scampered down the path in the direction that Hyota was headed.



Isawa Renshi
Shiro Isawa

Isawa Renshi closed his eyes and leaned his head back against the cool stone wall, listening to the soft sound of chanting that could be heard in the distance.  There was never a moment when the sound of shugenja chanting could not be heard within the walls of the castle, and Renshi could not imagine what it would be like if the chanting ever stopped.

As he stood atop the parapet, he breathed in the cool evening air, and watched as Amaterasu disappeared below the horizon.  It had been a magnificent sunset.  Unfortunately, he would soon have to return to his studied.  Taking a final breath of fresh air, he began making his way back into the castle to his rooms.  However, a servant, who scurried to a halt and knelt in front of him, stopped him in the hallway.  “Sensei Isawa Boten-sama wishes to see you, Isawa-sama.”



Shosuro Reiko
Ryoko Owari

Reiko took a deep breath and allowed himself to sink deeper into the hot water of the bath.  The soap that had been mixed with the water created a pleasant scent, which wafted up with the steam.  Lilacs.  For a long moment, he allowed himself to relax, letting the hot water work on his exhausted muscles.  It had been a long trip back to Tear Drop Island, and he had quickly made his way to his favorite bathhouse.  

In this late hour, these was no one else in the bath; a fact that pleased Reiko.  The only sounds that could be heard were the soft splash of water, and the voice of the bathhouse owner speaking quietly in the next room.

A clatter disturbed Reiko from his reverie, and he turned to look for the source of the noise.  He was still alone as far as he could tell.  However, next to his clothes of a nearby wooden table, he could see a small, rolled up scroll.  He was certain that it had not been there a moment ago.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 13, 2004)

*Turning and nodding to the servant girl, Cho rises in one smooth motion, his mind and spirit refeshed with the beauty of the natural world.*

"Speak, please," Cho says quietly.


----------



## valeren (Nov 13, 2004)

A bit surprised, Reiko scans the room for any sign of the messenger.  Correctly assuming that he will find no one, he resigns himself to the fact that whatever is written in the scroll must be of some importance for the courier to have such level of skill at being undetected.  Even with that thought, he does however still take the luxury of allowing himself to squeeze the excess water from his hair before proceeding to slowly walk up from the bath to where his clothes and the scroll are located.  Still dripping wet with bath water and not even taking time to cover himself, Reiko unrolls the scroll and begins to read.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2004)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi takes the scroll with some apprehension. "Thank you Shinoba."  He takes a deep breath and carefully opens the scroll.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 13, 2004)

Renshi was surprised by the servant, but did his best to hide it. He managed a simple nod, starting to turn away from the calm of his room to the direction of his summons. He did not speak to the servant, not out of any negative emotion, but simply because he did not feel he need to. Renshi was in one of his moods, which many of the instructers had chastised him about.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 15, 2004)

*Ai*

Ai rolls the scroll up and takes a sitting position directly in front of her brother. "Kaitsu-san..." she slightly nods at him and attempts a gentle smile, although she feels some apprehension about such a sudden visit on her brother's part.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Hyota : Male Shugenja 8*

When Hyota first heard the sound his hand had instintively gone to his wakizashi. His thoughts went to his inherent epilepsy. Would he be able to keep it together this time. He could feel his muscles tense at the anticipation of what may come. But then the vixen jumps from the brush and he relaxes a bit as she pauses to observe him. He finds it interesting that the animal does not immediately run away. He does not move as the creature studies him. It seems like an eternity of waiting. He tries to keep perfectly still. She represents his clan perfectly. But then she runs in the same direction that the young Kitsune was heading. Strange that she would head down his path. After a momentary pause, he began to run after the creature. This must be a sign from the Chikushudo.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 17, 2004)

Togashi Cho
Shiro Togashi

Upon realizing that Cho had finished his meditations, the servant leans forward to touch his forehead to the flagstones.  “Tamori Kuroi-sama requests your presence for tea, after you have finished your meditations,” came the muffled reply.

Vaguely, Cho remembered hearing of this Tamori Kuroi.  He was a Dragon shugenja, who had arrived at Shiro Togashi only a few days ago.  He had met a few times with the Daimyo, Togashi Hoshi, as well as with a few others, including Cho’s sensei.  However, the purpose of his visit remained a mystery.



Shosuro Reiko
Ryoko Owari

Unfolding the scroll revealed a detailed picture of a flower arrangement.  It was one of the methods that Shosuro Aroru used to communicate; hidden within the art was a message, written in delicate kanji.  The dim light of the bathhouse made it difficult to read, but Reiko was soon able to discern the message.  It read:  “The hour of Togashi, at the House of the White Orchid”.  Shosure Aroru wished to meet with him at midnight.



Ikoma Itarabi
Kyuden Ikoma

It is easy to recognize his father’s firm brushstrokes, though the message was relatively simple.  He wished to have tea with his son at the hour of Bayushi, six o’clock, to discuss a matter of some importance.  The tone of the message made it clear that there would be no excuses for missing the appointment.

It is clear that Shinoba is also apprehensive.  He remains, watching Itarabi as he reads, wringing his hands silently.  “It is good news, Ikoma-sama?”



Isawa Renshi
Shiro Isawa

The servant remained kneeling as Renshi made his way past him, awaiting Renshi’s reply.  However, none came.  After the shugenja was halfway down the hall, the servant risked a questioning look at him, before getting to his feet and continuing about his business.

It would not be difficult to find Isawa Boten-sama; at this hour of the day, he could be found in the gardens, at the reflecting pool beneath an ancient willow tree.



Kakita Ai
Kyuden Kakita

“It is quiet here,” Kaitsu said, looking around the gardens.  “I can see why you like it here so much,” he nodded then, as if agreeing with his own words.  “Do you think my new wife will like the gardens?”  In the spring, Kaitsu would be getting married to his betrothed, a young lady from the Unicorn clan.  His impending marriage was all he spoke of these days.



Hyota
Kitsune Mori

Together, Hyota and the vixen ran along the path, amid the gathering shadows of the Kitsune Mori.  The path was relatively clear, making it easy to traverse, and the vixen stuck to that path.  The chase lasted for a few minutes, however, Hyota lost sight of her as she crested a small hill.  The vixen had apparently vanished, but further down the path, he could see the light of a small campfire.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2004)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> It is clear that Shinoba is also apprehensive.  He remains, watching Itarabi as he reads, wringing his hands silently.  “It is good news, Ikoma-sama?”




"It is neither good nor bad. My father wishes me to come to tea at the hour of Bayushi."  Itarabi prepares to attend, taking great care with his appearance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

"I shall come.  Please convey my acceptance and respectful thanks to Tamori Tadao-sama." Cho says respectfully.  He goes to bathe himself and dress in clean clothes before presenting himself for tea.


----------



## valeren (Nov 17, 2004)

Reiko ripped the scroll into tiny bits of paper.  He then sprinkled them unto the small stream of running water that exited the bath.  After making sure that the last of the pieces were carried off to the waterway that led to the river surrounding the island, the Scorpion then dried and clad himself and proceeded to his quarters.  Once there he methodically gathered his inventory and made arrangements.  It was still a few hours before midnight but he had to be ready.  He was sure that his Sensei had something for him to carry out - as to what he didn't know but he had to be prepared for anything.  The hours past quickly with the preparations and it was just a few minutes before midnight before Reiko made his to way and entered the House of the White Orchid.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 17, 2004)

*Ai*

"It is a beautiful place to rest your body and your mind, Kaitsu-san. I am sure she will be glad to spend some time here.", Ai says to make her brother more comfortable, as she seems to notice some tenseness in him. She doesn't want to rush him, so she quietly waits for him to explain the reason of looking for her.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

As Hyota crested the small hill he saw it. The light from a small campfire. But then he noticed that the vixen had vanished. She had probably turned into the woods. Then he brushes his hand through his brilliant red hair and comes back with a twig. It must have been lodged there during his flight after the vixen. He pauses to catch his breath. The sprint with the vixen had been exhilarating. There was somehow a familiar feeling about the vixen, but Hyota could not quite place it in his mind.

But then his thoughts returned to the light from the campfire. Who could be out here? He must find out. He began to slowly walk toward the light. No sense in making his presence known too soon. He continued to advance slowly toward the light, trying to remain as quiet as possible...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 17, 2004)

Renshi took a somewhat slow walk through the garden, enjoying the smell of the air. He found himself almost wandering, but did his best to focus on the moment and made his way to the tree. Upon finding Isawa Boten-sama, Renshi bowed respectfully and then sat on the ground.

"You wised to see me, Sensei?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 19, 2004)

Ikoma Itarabi
Kyuden Ikoma

As Itarabi prepares himself for his meeting with his father, Shinoba quietly excuses himself to attend to his other duties; though as he took his leave, he did cast a worried glance back at Itarabi.

At last, the hour of Bayushi drew near, and Itarabi went to locate his father.  It was nearly time for the evening meal, and the Ikoma were expecting guests, so the servants would be busy preparing the primary audience chamber for the welcoming feast.  More than likely, he would be in a smaller audience chamber.  

As Itarabi made his way to the audience chamber, he noticed a number of Mantis samurai making their way through the hallways.  Clearly, their guests had arrived.



Togashi Cho
Shiro Togashi

“Hai, Togashi-sama,” the servant replies respectfully.  He quickly gets to his feet, and bows deeply, before hurrying off to give the message to Tamori Tadao.  

After a quick bath and a change of clothes, Cho makes his way to the guest chambers where Tadao was staying.  A servant slid open the screen, allowing Cho to enter.  The room was spacious and comfortable, as befit a guest of high station.  All of the windows had been opened, allowing the chill autumn air into the room.  Tamori Tadao sat at a small table near the window, practicing calligraphy with a precise hand.  He was a small, wiry man, with strands of silver beginning to show in his long black hair.  He looked up as Cho entered the room, and gave him a thin-lipped smile.  “Ah, Togashi Cho-san.”



Shosuro Reiko
Ryoko Owari

The House of the White Orchid was one of the smaller geisha houses of Ryoko Owari.  However, it enjoyed a considerable amount of success, as the girls there were known to be quite skilled at listening as well as the other arts of the geisha.

Reiko was greeted at the door by one of the house guards, a silent, glowering behemoth of a man.  Fully six feet tall, the man well muscled and clearly well suited to the job of escorting unruly patrons from the premises.  He lead Reiko into the sitting room, where the Okasan waited.  She was an overweight woman with graying hair and a beautifully cut kimono.  “Welcome!  Welcome to my humble house, honored guest,”she said, bowing deeply.



Kakita Ai
Kyuden Kakita

“I certainly hope that you are right, Ai-chan,” Kaitsu replied with a slight frown.  He then smiles as he says, “I have heard from Ide Kamori that she has a voice like a nightengale and a face like the morning sun.”  As Ai waits patiently, Kaitsu spends the next several minutes telling her all of the rumors that he had heard about his future bride, Utaku Sayaka.  

At last, he pauses to catch his breath, and a wide eyed look crosses his face.  “Oh!  Sumimasen, Ai-chan, I nearly forgot.  Mother and father wished to see you!”



Hyota
Kitsune Mori

Slowly he made his way toward the light of the campfire, he noticed a small cart partially hidden in the undergrowth near the path.  It appeared to be quite old, patched often, and had a broken wheel.  As he drew nearer, he saw that there were two figures kneeling near the fire.  One was an elderly man, who rested with his hands upon his lap, staring into the fire thoughtfully.  The other was a girl, perhaps eighteen summers old, who worked on adding plants to a pot that was positioned over the fire.  Both wore kimonos that were well worn.



Isawa Renshi
Shiro Isawa

The sensei knelt beneath the tree, his head bowed in meditation.  He glanced up as Renshi approached, and nodded his head in greeting.  After Renshi had seated himself, Boten spoke.  “Hai, Renshi-san.  Tell me, how go your studies?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Togashi Cho
> Shiro Togashi
> 
> “Hai, Togashi-sama,” the servant replies respectfully.  He quickly gets to his feet, and bows deeply, before hurrying off to give the message to Tamori Tadao.
> ...



  *Cho gives a deep bow before entering the room and seating himself on a low cushion.*

"I thank you for your invitation, Tamori-sama.  Though I am hardly worthy of entertaining guests of such high station," Cho says humbly, with a bow of his hairless head.


----------



## valeren (Nov 19, 2004)

“Arigato, Okasan.”  Reiko stated as he bowed back.  He took the other seat opposite that which the old woman occupied.

"I heard about your establishment from some merchants I had some bussiness dealings with," Reiko continued.  "I was wondering exactly what services the House has to offer?”

To a trained observer, one would have noticed that both the Scorpion’s hands and that of his companion became more animated as they hand signed each other. _Big sister, I’m here to meet the Sensei.  Is he already here?_


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 19, 2004)

*Ai*

"Arigato, Kaitsu-san. I shall leave to see them straight away." She then pauses for a second, and smiles to him in reassurance, "Don't be nervous about your marriage, Kaitsu-san. Utaku Sayaka will be a good wife and you will be happy. I promise you that I will do my best to make her feel welcome in our family." she says to her brother in a very confident tone.

Ai will then greet Kaitsu and leave for their parent's quarters.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2004)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

_Mantis, what could be going on with the Mantis that father would want to see me about..._ Itarabi thinks what his role might be and hurries to the chamber careful to avoid being seen be the Samurai, better not to greet them until he knows what his father has in mind for him. He checks his appearence once more in a polished mirror as he approaches the chamber and fixs in his mind..._I am Itarabi noble son of my father, I am Itarabi a courtier of the lion, I am Itarabi..._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

He continued to advance on the campfire, trying as best he could to stay silent. He again wondered why anyone would be here in these woods other then another Kitsune. As he got within a mere 20 feet of the two, he bowed and spoke, addressing the old man. "Good evening! May a humble traveler share your campfire." He remained bowed with his face toward the ground waiting for a response.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 20, 2004)

Renshi nodded to Boten-sama, "My studies are well," he paused a moment, noticing that it was small talk and attempted a question that sometimes might get him chastised, "What is it you wished to see me about, Sensei?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 21, 2004)

Togashi Cho
Shiro Togashi

Tamori waits until Cho has bowed, before replying with a bow of his own, though it was not as low as Cho’s bow had been.  He smiled faintly at Cho’s words, and shook his head slightly.  “Nonsense.  If I did not think you worthy of having tea with me, then you would not be here.  Your sensei speaks very highly of you, Togashi-san.”

He paused then, and gestured for a servant to bring the tea.  “Please, Togashi-san.  Tell me about yourself.”



Shosuro Reiko
Ryoko Owari

“Ah, samurai-sama, you do me a great honor by coming here!  My girls are the finest entertainers in Ryoko Owari.  My girls are masters of playing the lute and the shamisen, as well as the art of tea ceremony and conversation.  If you are looking for something specific, I am certain that we can accommodate you,” the Okasan replied.

Meanwhile, the lacquer on her nails sparkled as she signed back, _He awaits you in an upstairs room.  Have care, he is in a particularly foul mood._



Kakita Ai
Kyuden Kakita

Kaitsu gives Ai a nervous smile.  “Of course, you are right, Ai-chan.  Domo-arigato.”  He bows to Ai, and allows her to go on her way.

With that, Ai makes her way through the gardens and into the castle.  In one of the rooms, she noticed that a few of the courtiers had gathered to read poetry, and sitting among the crowd were two of her sisters, Ayame and Keiko.  

Other than the guards, and the people gathered for the poetry reading, there were few other people in the hallways.  Some had already retired for the evening.  A few moments later, Ai arrived outside the screen that led to her parents’ rooms.



Ikoma Itarabi
Kyuden Ikoma

As Itarabi arrives at the chamber, a servant slides open the screen, allowing Itarabi to enter.  His father awaited him, and aging man with long, grey hair and brown eyes that always seemed to hold amusement.  He sat at a low table, looking over some scrolls, stroking his beard absently as he did so.



Hyota
Kitsune Mori

Both people looked up as Hyota spoke.  A moment of silence passed, before the old man finally replied in a gruff voice, “Come, fellow traveler.  The evening will be cold, and my daughter makes enough supper for the three of us.”

As Hyota drew nearer, he saw that both wore the mon of the Fox clan.



Isawa Renshi
Shiro Isawa

“In due time, Renshi-san.  Is your time so valuable that you will not sit and talk with your sensei?” Boten-sama replied, giving Renshi a sharp look.  He rolled up a small scroll, and placed it on the ground in front of him.  “We have much to discuss, you and I.”


----------



## valeren (Nov 22, 2004)

“Lead the way then, I shall see for myself.”  Reiko rose from the tatami and allowed the Okasan to lead him upstairs.  As they made their way through the Geisha House, Reiko kept thinking of any reason on why his Sensei would be in a foul mood, but by the time they reached the second floor the Scorpion has eventually decided that whatever the reason was, it would be quite impossible to gauge and that the only option he really had was that to obey whatever order his Sensei would give him.

Reiko was then led to one of the inner rooms of the House.  As soon the young man stepped into the room, the Okasan closed the rice paper doors behind him and quietly left.  Reiko then fell on his knees and prostated himself on the mat, patiently waiting for his presence to be acknowledged.

.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 22, 2004)

Ai leaves her sandals outside (in case she hasn't already) and waits a few seconds before discreetely opening the screen and entering the room, trying to hear if there is people on the other side.

OoC: 



Spoiler



Already I have a question about japanese etiquette... Is it acceptable for a daughter to enter the parent's quarters, should she knock or call? I know being quite and not making much noise is polite, but I suppose she could use some knocking first. At least if next room is the night quarters.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi enters walking softly. He strikes a pose that is both humble and respectful. "Honored father, how may your humble son be of service."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

The boy raises from his bow and smiles. "I thank you for your hospitality. I am Hyota Kitsune. I travel the world in search of knowledge. I would be glad to share whatever I can with you in return. What brings you to the Kitsune Mori?" As he speaks Hyota comes closer to the fire and warms himself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 22, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Togashi Cho
> Shiro Togashi
> 
> Tamori waits until Cho has bowed, before replying with a bow of his own, though it was not as low as Cho’s bow had been.  He smiled faintly at Cho’s words, and shook his head slightly.  “Nonsense.  If I did not think you worthy of having tea with me, then you would not be here.  Your sensei speaks very highly of you, Togashi-san.”
> ...



  "I am one of the _ise zumi_, raised in the temple by my parents.  Many times they told me of how they met and wedded late in life, the went into the monestary shortly afterward.  I was born and raised all my life there.  For many years all I desired was to be the finest _ise zumi_ of the Empire, and because of that I tended to overreach myself in pride.  It was during my meditations that I was shown the error of my ways, and now I simply try to obey and make amends for my past insults," Cho says quietly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 22, 2004)

Quickly, Renshi half bows in his seated position, "I apologize, Sensei Boten-sama. My time is never too full to speak with you," he paused, and looked down at the scroll, trying to examine it as best he could without looking distracted, "I enjoy our discussions...what shall it be this time, Sensei?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 25, 2004)

Shosuro Reiko
Ryoko Owari

The Okasan slides the screen shut behind him, and quietly pads away.

Sensei Shosuro Aroru stood with his back to him, gazing at a print of a waterfall that hung upon the wall.  He ignored Reiko for some time, before turning to face him.  Though her wore a mask of scarlet and black that covered most of his face, Reiko could tell from his posture that he was annoyed about something.

“Reiko-san.  I heard that you were successful on your last trip,” he said at last.



Kakita Ai
Kyuden Kakita

There are indeed people on the other side.  Both of her parents sat upon cushions at a low table, playing a game of Go.  Her mother had a game piece in hand, and sat studying the board, while her father looked up as she entered.

“Ah, Ai-chan.  Sit down,” her father said, gesturing toward a third cushion at the table.  He was a younger man, with his dark hair cut short.  He sat cross-legged, with his elbows propped upon his knees.

“We were beginning to think that you brother had forgotten to give you our message,” her mother murmured, her eyes never leaving the game board.  Unlike Yoshimori, Akane dyed her hair white, as many Cranes did, to honor Lady Doji.  She placed her game piece upon the board, before folding her slender hands in her lap.



Ikoma Itarabi
Kyuden Ikoma

Ikoma Tukuo looked up at his son, before bursting into uproarious laughter.  “Please, Itarabi-kun, we are not at court.  Sit down, have some sake.”  Tukuo was a big man, with broad shoulders and well-muscled arms.  His silk kimono was cut in a manner to hide his belly, which had no doubt grown as a result of his love of sake.  “Where have you been hiding yourself?  I never see you around the castle anymore.”



Hyota
Kitsune Mori

“Well met, Hyota-san.  I am known as Satsume, and this is my daughter, Juri.  We are headed to the autumn festival at Kyuden Bayushi.  And where are your travels taking you?”

Though Satsume was friendly enough, Juri never once raised her green eyes from the stew she was preparing.  Perhaps she was shy.



Togashi Cho
Shiro Togashi

Tamori-san listens as Cho speaks, occasionally nodding at what he had to say.  The servant brings the tea as Cho finishes his story, and Tamori-san begins to pour it.  “Ah, youthful pride.  I remember it well.  Tell me, Togashi-san, have you traveled far from Shiro Togashi?”



Isawa Renshi
Shiro Isawa

Sensei Boten gives the half bow a raised eyebrow, silently chastising him for his rudeness.  He quickly rolls up the scroll, and places it into a small pocket within his sleeve.  “You need to learn respect, Renshi-san.  There are many who would take offense at your attitude.”

Consdering the lecture to be finished, Boten then turns the conversation to another topic.  “Tell me again of your goals.”


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2004)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi smiles broadly as he takes a seat. "Thank you father it is good to see you. I have been very busy working hard. You have brought much glory on the house in your time, while I am but a young man and you have set a high standard for me to live up to." He accepts the sake with a nod. "How have you been father?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 26, 2004)

*Ai*

Ai politely greets her parents and sits on the cushion. The sight of father and mother playing a game has made her somewhat less nervous, as she has been afraid her summoning here was because of bad news. However, she still is wondering if her parents aren't just trying to make her feel more confortable before explaining what is up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 27, 2004)

Renshi nodded at the Sensei's words, knowing he needs to stop living in his own world as much as he does. Upon hearing the question, Renshi composes himself and speaks quietly, "I believe the most important goal for me now is to control my emotions. They does not get in the way of my studies, but you are right in warning me about respect. You know I harbor no ill will, Sensei, I just...my mind wanders where it should not. Whether this is a product of my studies, I do not know," he paused a moment, thinking of the other implications of the question, "I wish to know more of this magic so that one day I shall be as wise as you are, Sensei."


----------



## valeren (Nov 30, 2004)

*Shosuro Reiko*

With his lord facing him, Reiko sat up.  He however did not look at the man before him but kept his eyes fixed on a spot on the floor where the man stood.  

It was odd that the Sensei ask him about the results of the last mission, especially when chances are Aroru’s spies have already relayed the news to him even before the authorities were informed.  _Is he waiting for me to give him some sort of confirmation?_ 

“Hai, Sensei!“ Reiko replied, “The Unicorn and Crane have acted as you have predicted.  They will not be bothering with the Opium trade for quite some time.  After that compromising incident where the magistrate Shinjo Takuya was caught, it would be a while before he would able to show his face again within the Daidoji lands.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 2, 2004)

Ikoma Itarabi
Kyuden Ikoma

Tukuo downed his sake in one gulp, and closed his eyes, allowing the alcohol to stop burning in his throat.  “Well enough, Itarabi-kun, well enough.  As you well know, the Mantis and the Scorpion are working hard to make an old man of me.  But they have not yet succeeded.  I trust you have seen the Mantis envoy?”



Kakita Ai
Kyuden Kakita

Silence passed as her father examined the game board, before finally setting his game piece down.  Then, he turned to look at her, with a grave expression on his face.  “Well, Ai-chan?  How are you, this evening?  Are you working hard at your studies?”

“Yoshimori, stop making her nervous!” Akane absently chided.



Isawa Renshi
Shiro Isawa

Sensei Boten chuckled softly.  “I know you harbor no ill will, Renshi-san.  Others may not be as certain.  And, more importantly, the kami demand the respect that they are due.  Remember to be respectful toward the kami, and they will never abandon you.”

He paused a moment, gazing out over the water of the pond.  “Have you been researching any spells?”



Shosuro Reiko
Ryoko Owari

Aroru nodded slightly at Reiko’s report.  “You have done excellent work once again, Reiko-san.  You are perhaps one of my better students.  It is for that reason that I am entrusting you with your next task.  If you succeed, you will earn your freedom.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 2, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Togashi Cho
> Shiro Togashi
> 
> Tamori-san listens as Cho speaks, occasionally nodding at what he had to say.  The servant brings the tea as Cho finishes his story, and Tamori-san begins to pour it.  “Ah, youthful pride.  I remember it well.  Tell me, Togashi-san, have you traveled far from Shiro Togashi?”



  "Some, my lord.  I have traveled to further the honor of the clan, but rarely have I stepped outside of Dragon lands in pursuit of my duties.  I shall go wherever you bid me to," Cho says humbly.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 2, 2004)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi tries to match his father's gusto in drinking his sake and stuggles hard not to wince from the burn of the alcohol. "Indeed father I did see them striding about our hall. May I ask why they are here?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

Renshi nodded, smiling some at the thought of the kami always being there. Bringing his thoughts to the present, Renshi spoke, "Yes, Sensei, I have. I have been spending most of my time mastering the spells of healing. They were...more challenging than I had originally suspected."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

As he speaks, the young man directs his attention first to the man, then to the woman, and finally back to the man.

"Well met Satsume! Well met Juri! As to where I am headed... I do not have a destination in mind. Until now I have allowed the earth to dictate my direction. But, if you will allow it, I would like to travel with you to Kyuden Bayushi. There is always safety in numbers and festivals are always a good time to make many aquaintances. I feel that I was somehow lead here to you. A vixen seem to lead me to your campsite."


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 3, 2004)

*Ai*

"Yes, father, everything is going fine with my studies...". Ai attempts to make herself more comfortable, but feels a little puzzled, as it sounds strange that her parents summoned her only for small talks. As tension is indeed rising again within her heart, after a short but embarassing silence she kindly tells them "Forgive me for being nervous, but when Kaitsu suddenly appeared in the garden and told me you wanted to see me... I was afraid there were dire news. Was I wrong?".


----------



## valeren (Dec 6, 2004)

*Shosuro Reiko*

“Domo Arigato, Sensei-sama” Reiko answered as he bowed once more to the man before him.  “It is my honor to bring such renown to you and your school.  It is the least I could do to pay of my debt; and until the day arrives when I have paid you full, I shall exist to do as you command.”

Reiko once more sits up and this time looks up to the man he considered his Sensei and master “What is the task that you would like me to do?”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 7, 2004)

Togashi Cho
Shiro Togashi

Tamori-sama smiles, clearly pleased by Cho’s words.  “Excellent!  I plan to travel to the autumn festival at Kyuden Bayushi, and I would like for you to accompany me.  Your sensei tells me that you are the best choice to aid me in the task that we must perform.”

With that, he gestured toward the servant who had just brought the tea.  The servant retreated to the next room, and soon returned with a large wooden box.  He set it down beside Tamori-sama.  “This is no small task, Togashi-san, and I require your word that you will tell no one of it.”



Ikoma Itarabi
Kyuden Ikoma

Tukuo watches as his son tosses back his sake, and nods in approval.  “They are here, my son, because they wanted to pay their respects and obtain permission to pass through Lion lands.  They began their journey at Otosan Uchi, and are now on their way to a festival in the Scorpion territory.”  It is clear, by the look on Tukuo’s face, that he did not think much of the Mantis, or the Scorpion for that matter.  As he spoke, he poured himself more sake, and filled Itarabi’s cup as well.



Isawa Renshi
Shiro Isawa

“Ah, yes.  The water kami can be difficult to please, but the rewards for doing so are great,” Boten-sama nodded his head in approval.  “Do you feel that you are ready to test your skills among your peers?”



Hyota
Kitsune Mori

“Of course, you are more than welcome to accompany us,” Satsume replied with a wide grin.  “The roads can be dangerous, and it is always handy to have another samurai along for the journey.  It is indeed fortunate that the vixen led you here!”

Juri remained silent throughout the conversation, clearly quite shy.  Occasionally, she took quick and careful glances upward at Hyota, but would quickly drop her gaze.



Kakita Ai
Kyuden Kakita

“Not at all, Ai-chan.  Your father just has a flair for the dramatic,” Akane replied, offering her daughter a small smile.  “Actually, the reason we called you here was to discuss your brother.”

Yoshimori spoke up then.  “As I am sure Kaitsu has mentioned, he will be traveling to meet his betrothed within a few weeks.  Your mother and I will be going as well, of course.  We would also like for you to accompany us.”

“I think it will be an excellent opportunity for you, Ai-chan,” her mother added.



Shosuro Reiko
Ryoko Owari

“Good,” Aroru said gruffly.  “Then here is your assignment.  You have heard me speak of Yogo Aiko in the past, correct?”

Yogo Aiko was something of a legend among Aroru’s students.  She had once been one of his star pupils, but years ago, they had some sort of falling out.  Aiko had purportedly stolen something very valuable to Aroru, and despite his best efforts, he could not steal it back.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Togashi Cho
> Shiro Togashi
> 
> Tamori-sama smiles, clearly pleased by Cho’s words.  “Excellent!  I plan to travel to the autumn festival at Kyuden Bayushi, and I would like for you to accompany me.  Your sensei tells me that you are the best choice to aid me in the task that we must perform.”
> ...



  "Of course, my lord.  My lips are sealed.  I will strive to do my sensei honor.  When do you wish to leave?" Cho says respectfully.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Ikoma Itarabi
> Kyuden Ikoma
> 
> Tukuo watches as his son tosses back his sake, and nods in approval.  “They are here, my son, because they wanted to pay their respects and obtain permission to pass through Lion lands.  They began their journey at Otosan Uchi, and are now on their way to a festival in the Scorpion territory.”  It is clear, by the look on Tukuo’s face, that he did not think much of the Mantis, or the Scorpion for that matter.  As he spoke, he poured himself more sake, and filled Itarabi’s cup as well.




Itarabi accepts the sake with a nod and raises his cup to his father before drinking it down. "So tell me honored father, can we trust this Mantis or their Scorpion friends for that matter? I like not the smell of them in Kyuden Ikoma."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 7, 2004)

Renshi does not hesitate to answer the Sensei's question, yet at that same time does not answer too quickly. Doing his best to keep a calm tone, he says, "I feel that I am ready, Sensei Boten-sama."


----------



## valeren (Dec 8, 2004)

*Shosuro Reiko*

“Hai, Sensei! You have mentioned Yogo Aiko a number of times before.”  Reiko agreed with his master.  “She was once your student and it is common knowledge within the clan that she possesses something of yours. Is it the Sensei’s wish that this situation be corrected?”


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2004)

"Aye! The roads can indeed be dangerous. But I am no samurai. I have studied with the Kitsune shugenjas and been instructed by the Chikushudo spirits as well. Although I will gladly defend you and your daughter, this I pledge. I am better versed with the spells of the shugenja then with the weapons and armor of the samurai. But my spells and family wakizashi are at your service."

With this last statement Hyota pats his family weapon and bows to Satsume and then to Juri.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 9, 2004)

*Ai*

Ai smiles with relief at her parents: "Yes, I would be very glad to accompany you... Kaitsu seemed to me a little nervous about meeting his spouse, perhaps it may help if I also come with him."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 11, 2004)

Togashi Cho
Shiro Togashi

“We will leave two days from now.  I hope that it will give you time to make the necessary preparations,” Tamori-sama replied.  He opened the box and with drew a jade statue of a dragon, coiled around a tanto.  “This is the item that we have been charged with protecting.  It is to be offered as a prize for the samurai who wins the dueling tournament.”



Ikoma Itarabi
Kyuden Ikoma

Tukuo chuckled softly.  “They will not be here very long, my son.  They leader, Tsuruchi Mitsumi has made it clear that they are in a bit of a hurry.  But I suggest you grow used to their ‘smell’, as I am sending you as their escort.”



Isawa Renshi
Shiro Isawa

“Good,” Boten-sensei replied with a nod of his head.  “I would like to see you compete in a shugenja tournament at the autumn festival at Kyuden Bayushi.  I think it would be an appropriate test of your skill.”  He smiled faintly then, and added, “I think you will recognize the prize that will go to the champion.”



Shosuro Reiko
Ryoko Owari

“I do wish to see my possession returned to me, but that is not your assignment,” Aroru replied.  “If there is one thing that Yogo Aiko values, it is her privacy.  She has made a number of enemies, so it is her habit to keep her movements secret.  Yet the other day, I received an invitation to the Bayushi autumn festival, written by her hand.  I consider this a challenge, and will be attending, but my movements will be watched.  Therefore, it is your task to discover what plans she had laid for the autumn festival.”



Hyota
Kitsune Mori

“Good.  I look forward to traveling with you,” the old man replies.

Shortly afterward, the stew finishes cooking, and Juri dishes it into wooden bowls.  She serves Hyota first, her father second, and fills her own bowl last.



Kakita Ai
Kyuden Kakita

“I have no doubt that it will!” Yoshimori said with a wide grin.

“Perhaps, daughter, while you are there, you will participate in the shugenja competition?” Akane added.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2004)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi nods, "Of course father I shall see them across our lands. Is there anything in particular I should be alert for?" He pauses and then adds, "You say they are in a hurry, how soon should I be ready to travel?"


----------



## valeren (Dec 15, 2004)

*Shosuro Reiko*

“I understand, Sensei.”  Reiko bowed before standing up.

“If there is no more else to discuss, I have already made plans for travel and would be able to leave as soon as possible.  I may at once head to Kyuden Bayushi and begin to make preparations for your arrival.  However, shall Sensei-sama prefer that I travel with him?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Togashi Cho
> Shiro Togashi
> 
> “We will leave two days from now.  I hope that it will give you time to make the necessary preparations,” Tamori-sama replied.  He opened the box and with drew a jade statue of a dragon, coiled around a tanto.  “This is the item that we have been charged with protecting.  It is to be offered as a prize for the samurai who wins the dueling tournament.”



  "It is a beautiful statue.  The winner will surely prize it greatly.  May I ask, what other activities will be taking place at the festival?" Cho asks, his brow furrowed as he tries to anticipate the kinds of people that he would have to protect his lord from.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 15, 2004)

*Ai*

"A spellcasting competition? Of course it would be nice to participate, but you know I'm not good with flashy spells... Let's hope it doesn't end like the last time, I think I heard someone snoring in the audience at the end of my turn..." she sighs.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 16, 2004)

Renshi can't help but smile. Though the last comment from Sensei Boten-sama is enough to capture a good amount of Renshi's curiosity. He nods to his sensei and says, "I will gladly compete, Sensei. I would compete not for the prize, but as a test of my skills, as you said...however, I cannot help but wonder what the victor will receive."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 17, 2004)

Ikoma Itarabi
Kyuden Ikoma

Tukuo paused and leaned back, considering his words.  “Be ready to go in two days.  The Mantis are in a hurry, but they will not be rude.  I will send you with a small contingent of samurai.  Accompany the Mantis to the Scorpion festival, and find out what, if anything, they are planning.  In particular, keep an eye on Tsuruchi Mitsumi.  She is young, but smart.  Are there any questions, my son?”



Shosuro Reiko
Ryoko Owari

“No,” Aroru replied firmly.  “To arrive together would cause undue suspicion.  Keep you connections to me hidden, get close to Yogo Aiko, and find out what she is up to.  That is your assignment.”



Togashi Cho
Shiro Togashi

“A good questions, Togashi-san.  Aside from the shugenja competition, there will also be a dueling competition.  Those will be the two main events.  However, the courtiers will be working on creating new agreements before winter court begins, so there will no doubt be smaller functions that will be occurring during the festival as well.  Like any other celebration, there will be those there to have a good time, there will be those there to work, and there will be those there to cause trouble.  We must be aware of all.”



Kakita Ai
Kyuden Kakita

“You know you do not need flashy spells, as long as you have the kami to lend you their power,” Akane quietly reminded her daughter as she set her game piece upon the board.  Ai noticed that during the time that they had been speaking, her mother had taken a commanding lead in the game.

“Snoring?  Bah.  I’ll bet it was old Daidoji Kojiro who was snoring.  If I catch him at it again, I will teach him a lesson he won’t soon forget,” Yoshimori grumbled.



Isawa Renshi
Shiro Isawa

Boten-sensei smiled and bowed his head.  “I can imagine so.  Still, you will see it again at the festival, if not before.  Now go, and begin making your preparations.  We will leave in the morning.”


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2004)

*Itarabi Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi pauses to think for a moment. "No father, your instructions are clear. I shall do you honor in this. I will alert my servants and get ready. Perhaps I should have Tsuruchi Mitsumi to tea on the morrow and introduce myself?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Togashi Cho
> Shiro Togashi
> 
> “A good questions, Togashi-san.  Aside from the shugenja competition, there will also be a dueling competition.  Those will be the two main events.  However, the courtiers will be working on creating new agreements before winter court begins, so there will no doubt be smaller functions that will be occurring during the festival as well.  Like any other celebration, there will be those there to have a good time, there will be those there to work, and there will be those there to cause trouble.  We must be aware of all.”



  "I will be aware, my lord.  Will you wish my presence only in the outdoor competitions, or with the courtiers as well?  I'm afraid my skill fencing with words has not been practiced as much as the forms my sensei has taught me," Cho explains self-depricatingly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 19, 2004)

"Thank you, Sensei," Renshi bowed(properly this time) before getting to his feet and making his way back to his room. The entire time, his mind was on what Sensei Boten-sama had said. After nearly missing walking right past his own room, Renshi did his best to focus on where he currently was and then went to getting himself prepared to leave.


----------



## valeren (Dec 21, 2004)

*Shosuro Reiko*

“As you wish, Sensei.”  Reiko bowed one last time and exited the room.  

The Unicorn merchant caravan left in the wee hours before dawn and the caravan master was more than happy for another swords arm to protect their goods in the road.  Hours after leaving the House of the White Orchid, sunlight found Reiko already on his way to Kyuden Bayushi.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

Ikoma Itarabi
Kyuden Ikoma

“I think that is a wonderful idea, my son,” Tukuo replied as he filled Itarabi’s sake cup once more.  “I have no doubt that you will do me honor in this.”  With that said, he drained his sake cup once more.



Togashi Cho
Shiro Togashi

“I would like for you to accompany me as often as possible,” Tamori-sama replied.  “Though our task of delivering the item will be completed upon arriving at the festival, your sensei’s believe this will be a good opportunity to see how the world outside of the Dragon lands work.”


Isawa Renshi
Shiro Isawa

Boten-sensei smiled and returned the bow, though not as deep as Renshi’s.  “Very well, my student.  We will leave for the festival at Kyuden Bayushi shortly.”


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 22, 2004)

"You know that I wouldn't miss the chance of participating in a spellcasting game or competition..." she smiles, then turn serious again, "it's only that last time I felt sorry, like I wasn't keeping up the family name. I cannot blame the audience if it falls asleep, but only myself."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Togashi Cho
> Shiro Togashi
> 
> “I would like for you to accompany me as often as possible,” Tamori-sama replied.  “Though our task of delivering the item will be completed upon arriving at the festival, your sensei’s believe this will be a good opportunity to see how the world outside of the Dragon lands work.”



  "Then I shall strive to learn to the best of my abilities.  It shall be quite an experience to see other warriors, I imagine," Cho says, a bit of a smile on his face as his imagination takes flight.  

_Perhaps there will be a great duel of honor, like in the great legends.  Then the hero will need loyal companions to go with him to spread the word of his honor throughout the land.  We shall overcome great obstacles, fight mighty battles, and finally at the end win ultimate glory..._


----------



## Scotley (Dec 22, 2004)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Ikoma Itarabi
> Kyuden Ikoma
> 
> “I think that is a wonderful idea, my son,” Tukuo replied as he filled Itarabi’s sake cup once more.  “I have no doubt that you will do me honor in this.”  With that said, he drained his sake cup once more.




Itarabi steels himself once more and drains the downs the sake with a gulp. "Father, I must go to make ready for the trip and for the tea. I will keep you informed of what I learn."  Itarabi leaves his father and proceeds to find Shinoba and Toki. His has work for his servants. He sits at his desk and crafts a carefully worded and drawn invitation to Tsuruchi Mitsumi for tea tomorrow. He makes a list of things for the servants to pack as well. He takes joy in these simple actions and pondering the mystery of the Crane's purpose as they take his mind off the deception that is his life for a time.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

Kakita Ai
Kyuden Kakita

“One does not participate in competitions such as that to amuse an audience.  One competes in order to strengthen their ties with the kami,” Akane reminded her child quietly.

“You’ll do fine!” Yoshimori spoke up at last.  It appeared that he had finally noticed the losing position he was in, as he raised his teacup to his wife in a wordless salute.  “So, Ai, are you with us?”



Togashi Cho
Shiro Togashi

Tamori-sama smiles faintly at Cho’s words.  “Excellent!  Make your preparations, then!  We will be leaving presently.”  With that said, he finished his tea.


----------



## Li Shenron (Dec 23, 2004)

*Ai*

" Yes father, I am. Of course!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Togashi Cho
> Shiro Togashi
> 
> Tamori-sama smiles faintly at Cho’s words.  “Excellent!  Make your preparations, then!  We will be leaving presently.”  With that said, he finished his tea.



  "My lord," Cho says, bowing deeply and then leaving.  Gathering up his megre possession in his furoshiki sack, he is ready within a quarter hour to depart with his lord.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 24, 2004)

*On the road!*

For all, the journey to Kyuden Bayushi was an uneventful one.  Reiko had the least amount of distance to cover.  He soon detached himself from the caravan that he had joined, and made his way to Kyuden on his own.  Itarabi and the Mantis samurai that were his charges made their way south through Lion lands, before cutting through the Beiden Pass, into the Scorpion lands.  Kakita Ai and her family traveled with a small contingent of samurai, and joined up with a caravan of merchants that were also headed to the Scorpion city.  Their journey took them west, through a series of passes that finally emerged into Scorpion lands.

It was Renshi and Cho that had the furthest distance to travel.  Cho had to make his way south, through the mountains that surrounded Shiro no Togashi.  He and Tamori-sama made their way through the serene Dragon lands, into Lion territory, through the Beiden pass, and finally into Scorpion Territory.  Renshi and his sensei traveled with a caravan of merchants as well.  After leaving Phoenix lands, they followed the coast southward.  Their caravan stopped at Otosan Uchi.  However, they continued south, into the Crane lands.  They, they joined a second caravan, one that was traveling with a family of Kakita samurai.

At last, covered in dust and weary from travel, they all arrive at Kyuden Bayushi.  The city was built as a maze; there were four roads that lead directly to the castle, with all other streets branching off into a confusing network of side streets.  Upon arriving at the castle, the travelers learned that the castle was built similarly; a confusing network of stone walls and shoji screens.

Their masked hosts were polite enough.  Upon their arrival, a servant would lead each of them to a guest wing, where they were bidden to be comfortable.  The Scorpion daimyo, Bayushi Yojiro, would be holding a welcoming feast promptly at the hour of Bayushi.  Until then, the guests were bidden to rest and recuperate from their travels.  Aside from their rooms, each guest was shown the baths, and the gardens.  Beyond that, they were left to their own devices.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2004)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi's guest chambers are whirlwind of activity as his wardrobe is unpacked and carefully cleaned and pressed. He sends Toki to find out the latest gossip and look around. Itarabi bathes and grooms himself for the festivities.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

Renshi does his best to stay out of the way of the unpacking and other activities around him. Still tired from the the long trip, he decided that the best thing to do was to rest and meditate. It was hard to focus for some reason(probably because of that odd interest he had in exploring), but Renshi used what he'd been taught to focus his mind. Besides, he had a feeling that it would be a little too easy to get into some kind of trouble(accidently, of course) if he went exploring.


----------



## valeren (Jan 3, 2005)

*Shosuro Reiko*

After finding a small room in the marketplace area, Reiko did not waste any time in preparing for his mission once he got to Kyuden Bayushi.  Reiko spent the first few days discreetly checking the members of Yogo Aiko’s entourage.  He did know that it was near to impossible to immediately present himself to the Yogo, so he planned to work himself nearer to his target.   Using the fact that he has a bad reputation, he tried passing himself off as a swordsman for hire.  Through charm and some koku, Reiko planned to set-up a situation wherein he could be taken in as one of the Yogo’s advisor - providing service as to however the latter might wish.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 4, 2005)

*Ai*

After settling down a bit in the guest quarters, Ai will look forward to take a bath as soon as possible, and after that she'll likely take a relaxing walk in the gardens before it is time to meet the hosts.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 5, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Apparently, Itarabi was not the only person who though to bathe before the feast began.  There were four other male samurai who were relaxing in the warm waters of the bath room.  After scrubbing himself clean in the basin set aside for washing, he lowered himself into the baths, allowing the hot water to work on weary muscles.


*Renshi*

Meditation proved difficult amid the flurry of activity, but he was soon able to reach a place of peace and tranquility.  He sat in silence for a few hours, and when he was finished with his meditations, felt refreshed mentally.


*Reiko*

Getting close to Yogo Aiko’s entourage proved to be surprisingly difficult.  They, like any other samurai who were here for the festival, were staying at the castle proper.  Though members of the entourage might tour the city later, for the moment everyone was preparing for the feast that would take place later in the evening.


*Ai *

The women’s bath was quiet, occupied only by a Crane woman who sat near the bath, quietly washing her hair.  She greeted Ai, before returning to her bathing.  After bathing and dressing, Ai made her way to the gardens, where the cool evening air was touched with the scent of autumn flowers.


*Hyota*

Though the trip was long, Hyota was able to make it to Kyuden Bayushi with his companions.  He was given a few odd looks by the guards, and grudgingly admitted to the castle.  Once there, he was able to rest, and prepare for the feast.


*All*

At last, the hour of Bayushi arrived, and it was time to attend the feast.  It was to be held in the throne room, a large stone room that seemed to be in the center of a maze of hallways.  The room was well lit, tastefully decorated with carefully arranged flowers.  Long tables lined the hall, and at each place setting stood a small origami figure, each one representing one of they symbols for each of the eight great clans.  In the corner, a trio of scorpion courtiers played shamisens, singing a tune from long ago.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi, in his element and playing his role to the hilt, eats little as he is focused on the others in the room. His eyes missing nothing and his ears are sharp for any gossip. He pays particular attention to Tsuruchi Mitsumi, deligently pursuing his mission to find out what she might be up to.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

The young shugenja enters and peers about the room looking for where to sit. Upon seeing the small origami figure of the fox, he knows where to go. He finds a place at the table and stands there awaiting what will come next.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 11, 2005)

Renshi stepped into the room and, upon seeing everything, tried his best not to look as overwhelmed as he felt. Subconsciously, he dusted off the robe and looked around. Taking a deep breath, Renshi calmed himself and found his way to the Phoenix shaped origami figure, admiring the small bird figure. After that, he turned to have a look over the others in the room, finding that curiosity was taking over.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 14, 2005)

*Itarabi*
Gossip is something that Itarabi can easily find at the banquet.  The courtiers were talking excitedly about the events planned for the coming festival, particularly the shugenja and dueling competitions.  There were a number of favorites to win each competition, but the real gossip was about the prizes that would go to the winners.  No one knew what the reward would be, but a few hints had been dropped that a great honor would be bestowed upon the competition champions.

Pursuing Tsurushi Mitsumi was not difficult either.  She, accompanied by two other Mantis courtiers, made their way through the room, conversing and collecting gossip.  However, Mitsumi’s course demeanor and crude sense of humor drove other courtiers away quickly.  

At last, she noticed Itarabi, and approached.  “Some party,” she said disdainfully.  “Our hosts have not even shown up yet.”



*Hyota*

As he sat quietly and watched, courtiers circulated the room, talking quietly amongst themselves.  Looking around, there were many representatives from the great clans, but he appeared to be the only member of the Fox clan present.

At last, a slender woman clad in a scarlet kimono approached.  A black silk mask obscured part of her face, but the flawless skin and delicate features that were visible indicated that she was quite beautiful.  “It is rare that a member of the distinguished Fox clan joins us for these festivals.  We are honored by your presence.”



*Renshi*

The banquet hall was a flurry of activity, as those gathered waited for their hosts to arrive.  Nearby, a small group of Cranes talked quietly amongst themselves.  A Mantis woman who had been very loud before now crossed the room to speak with a Lion samurai.  At the next table, two Dragon samurai sat quietly, observing the events.  

Beside him, Boten-sensei paused, taking in the scene as well.  “Ah, I had forgotten the flurry of activity that is associated with the evening before a festival.”


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 14, 2005)

*Ai*

Ai was very pleased by the bath and the relaxing walk in the gardens. After the long trip from home, those were the best things to do to put herself in a good shape of mind and disposition for the dinner, as she would have felt more cheerful and spontaneous with the other guests.

After the walk, she retires in her room for a short meditation before joining the dinner with her parents. At the table, Ai is pleased to meet new people and will be glad to engage any conversation with the guests nearby, but she's also taking a look around for familiar faces at the feast. Perhaps someone from the last shugenja competition is here as well?

Of course Ai also remembers the other Crane woman she briefly crossed at the baths, and wants to see where she's sitting at the table. Probably the woman has noticed that Ai is of the Crane too, and Ai would like to introduce herself.


----------



## valeren (Jan 14, 2005)

*Shosuro Reiko*

Failing to find an angle by which to infiltrate Yogo Aiko’s entourage, Reiko spent the remaining hour preparing for the feast.  Bathe and dressed in a fine kimono (which is cut to be both proper and decadent at the same time), Reiko joined the growing crowd in the throne room.  He did not participate in long discussions though, and to those who did come up to him he kept his conversations short.  He likewise kept himself away from the main part of the room where most of the courtiers were located.  He proceeded to make his way around the room to look for the Yogo, stopping only once to listen to trio as they sang their song.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2005)

*Itarabi Lion Rogue/Courtier*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> At last, she noticed Itarabi, and approached.  “Some party,” she said disdainfully.  “Our hosts have not even shown up yet.”




With a fomal greeting Itarabi adds, "Judge them not harshly. On seeing your beauty they felt a need to return to their chambers and work harder at applying their finery and make-up lest they be over-shadowed by your presence lady Mantis."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 18, 2005)

*Ai*

Of course, Akane, Yoshimori and Kaitsu were present.  She also recognizes two other shugenja from her last competition, Agasha Karo, a Phoenix, and Soshi Ryoko, a Scorpion.  Not far from the Crane table, she is able to see the girl from the baths, conversing quietly with two Crab samurai.



*Reiko*

As Reiko paused near the three musicians, he caught sight of a woman standing quietly in a nearby corner.  She wore a fashionable kimono, and a silk mask that concealed the upper portion of her face and covered her hair as well.  On either side of her stood two Scorpion samurai, silent and imposing.  Even from this distance, Reiko could see that all three wore the mon of the Yogo family.

As Reiko watched, she was approached by a Mantis, and they began to converse quietly.


*Itarabi*

“Heh,” Mitsumi replied with a grin.  “You speak with honeyed words, Ikoma-san.  If I did not know better, I would think you to be a Crane.”  She paused then, and glanced around.  “Still, I hope this feast will get underway soon.  I am eager to learn when the dueling competition is to begin.  Will you be competing in it, Ikoma-san?”


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Itarabi*
> 
> “Heh,” Mitsumi replied with a grin.  “You speak with honeyed words, Ikoma-san.  If I did not know better, I would think you to be a Crane.”  She paused then, and glanced around.  “Still, I hope this feast will get underway soon.  I am eager to learn when the dueling competition is to begin.  Will you be competing in it, Ikoma-san?”




"Now you flatter me. As you say words are more my style. Perhaps there will be a chance for Sadane?" He touches the hilt of the sword, "of course the spirit of my Lion ancestors might come over me and inspire me to duel as well. Would you like to practice together?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Hyota*
> 
> As he sat quietly and watched, courtiers circulated the room, talking quietly amongst themselves.  Looking around, there were many representatives from the great clans, but he appeared to be the only member of the Fox clan present.
> 
> At last, a slender woman clad in a scarlet kimono approached.  A black silk mask obscured part of her face, but the flawless skin and delicate features that were visible indicated that she was quite beautiful.  “It is rare that a member of the distinguished Fox clan joins us for these festivals.  We are honored by your presence.”




Hyota stands quickly and bows. "It is an honor to be in your presense. I thank you for your welcome." Hyota bows again, obviously nervous.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

*Cho had enjoyed the journey, perhaps too much, for he often found himself clamping down on a reaction to dance with joy at all the new and wondrous things outside the cloister walls.  The myriad of people was fascinating, and the feast was the kind of thing he had only read about in scrolls.  He conducted Shiro in, keeping his excitement in check at least outwardly.*

_I must set aside more time to meditate, when my duties allow me.  There were some exquisite gardens here, perhaps I should seek them out to calm my spirit._ Cho thinks to himself, as he gazes about at all the new faces and many representatives from all the clans.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

Renshi nodded a bit distantly to his sensei, caught up in watching everyone. His eyes fell on the Dragons, why he didn't really know. Perhaps it was just nice to see others that were sitting back and keeping calm. Not that all the activity was that bad, just surprising.

"I was naive to not expect this, wasn't I?" Renshi asked, fighting back a slight grin, "Should I expect the festival to be even more active, Sensei?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 25, 2005)

*Ai*

Ai remains sit at her tableplace for the moment, but would like to conversate later with the other Crane woman, when the occasion arises.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 26, 2005)

*Itarabi*

“Sadane?  They will probably begin a game later on.  I will introduce you to my younger brother later on.  If there was any Sadane going on, he would be the one to find it,” Mitsumi replied offhandedly.  She then gave a bloodthirsty grin at his question.  “Absolutely!  I’ve been longing to test my steel against a Lion’s blade.”



*Hyota*

The woman bowed in response to Hyota’s bow.  Below her mask, Hyota can see a faint smile cross her lips.  “You are too kind.  But please, forgive me for my rudeness.  My name is Bayushi Shiori.  May I ask your name?”



*Cho*

As Cho looked about the room, he is able to see a number of interesting people.  In a nearby corner, three Scorpions were speaking quietly to a young man who bore the Mantis mon.  A moment later, the conversation ended and the Mantis wandered away, accompanied by one of the Scorpions.  The two that remained were a tall, slender woman, and a burly yojimbo.  The woman, who also bore the Yogo mon, glanced about the room, before finally looking to Cho.  She smiled and moved closer to him.

“How pleasant!  I do not get the opportunity to speak with many members of the Dragon clan.  Good evening to you!”



*Renshi*

“You will find, Renshi-san, that this is only the beginning,” Boten-sama replied with a faint chuckle.  “The festival has not truly begun, but when it has, the flurry of activity will truly be a sight to see.  I expect you to keep your eyes open, for only then will you be able to appreciate this experience.”



*Ai*

As Ai sits quietly with her family, she notices that Kaitsu is looking around quite enthusiastically.  “Do you think she is here?” he asked excitedly.  Of course, he could only be talking about his betrothed; it was the only thing he had spoken of all day.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 26, 2005)

*Ai*

Ai smiles kindly at her brother, seeing how he has been nervous since their arrival. "Don't be nervous, Kaitsu-san... You will see your spouse soon, won't you? Try to relax yourself a while, and you will be relaxed as well when you meet her. I am sure she probably feels the same at this moment, as she is waiting to meet you... but you will make her feel much better at once if she sees you confident and comfortable". She thinks that her brother may have been worrying too much about the meeting, but the truth is that Ai herself has become nervous for him. She absolutely wish everything goes well with Kaitsu and his wife, but cannot shrug off a little apprehension. "Kaitsu-san, would it help you feel more comfortable if we have a walk together in the gardens after dinner? I have been there shortly already and they are very beautiful..."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Hyota*
> 
> The woman bowed in response to Hyota’s bow.  Below her mask, Hyota can see a faint smile cross her lips.  “You are too kind.  But please, forgive me for my rudeness.  My name is Bayushi Shiori.  May I ask your name?”




The boy nods and smiles nervously at the woman. "I am most pleasured to meet you Bayushi Shiori. I am Hyota Kitsune." He glances around the room. "When will the festivities begin?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Itarabi*
> “Sadane?  They will probably begin a game later on.  I will introduce you to my younger brother later on.  If there was any Sadane going on, he would be the one to find it,” Mitsumi replied offhandedly.  She then gave a bloodthirsty grin at his question.  “Absolutely!  I’ve been longing to test my steel against a Lion’s blade.”




Itarabi swallows hard the food suddenly feeling like a great lump in his throat. _What have I gotten myself into? _ He strives to retain his outward composure as he says, "I would be most honored to meet your noble brother. Is he also fan of Sadane?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Cho*
> 
> As Cho looked about the room, he is able to see a number of interesting people.  In a nearby corner, three Scorpions were speaking quietly to a young man who bore the Mantis mon.  A moment later, the conversation ended and the Mantis wandered away, accompanied by one of the Scorpions.  The two that remained were a tall, slender woman, and a burly yojimbo.  The woman, who also bore the Yogo mon, glanced about the room, before finally looking to Cho.  She smiled and moved closer to him.
> 
> “How pleasant!  I do not get the opportunity to speak with many members of the Dragon clan.  Good evening to you!”



  *Cho is a bit surprised that anyone of this exalted company would wish to speak to a mere monk, for he certainly had not distinguished himsef yet in any contest before thier eyes.  He was slightly tall, solidly built, with not a single hair upon his body.  He wore only simple monk's clothing with a fine haori over it made of green silk and tied with a simple light green obi.  A fine dragon was stiched on the back.  Still somewhat visible under the haori was the large sun tattoo that covered Cho's chest.  Cho bows to the Scorpian woman politely.*

"I greet you, great lady.  I am Togashi Cho, ise zumi of the Dragons," he says with a nod of his head.  "I have not yet had the pleasure of speaking with any of your clan."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 26, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Renshi*
> 
> “You will find, Renshi-san, that this is only the beginning,” Boten-sama replied with a faint chuckle.  “The festival has not truly begun, but when it has, the flurry of activity will truly be a sight to see.  I expect you to keep your eyes open, for only then will you be able to appreciate this experience.”




"I will keep them open, Sensei," Renshi manages a somewhat nervous nod after a long look over everything again. Suddenly, a thought comes to mind and he finds himself speaking before thinking about the question, "How many of those here will be involved in the competition tommorrow...?"


----------



## valeren (Jan 27, 2005)

*Shosuro Reiko*

Reiko watched closely as the pair continued on with their conversation.  From where we stood, he couldn’t really make what the two were talking about.  Other than the clans to which they belonged, he couldn’t figure anything else.

Deciding that the best course was that of the direct approach, Reiko moved towards the two with the intent of conversation while keeping an eye on the two bodyguards.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 1, 2005)

*Ai*

“Yes…. yes, perhaps you are right,” Kaitsu replied.  He then paused a moment, before offering Ai a small smile.  “Yes, Ai-chan, I think that a walk would be nice.  You always seem so calm about everything, maybe its from all the time you spend in peaceful gardens.”  He took a deep breath, trying to relax.



*Hyota*

“Soon, Kitsune-san, very soon.  Bayushi-sama should be arriving shortly, and when he does, the feast will begin.  Tell me, will you be competing in any of the upcoming competitions?” Shiori asked, curiosity in her dark eyes.



*Itarabi*

“Eh, he enjoys word games more than the test of blades,” Mitsumi replied with a dismissive wave of her hand.  “Once he arrives, I will introduce you.  I also look forward to the opportunity to practice together.”



*Reiko*

As he watched, the Mantis soon left in the company of one of the Yogo samurai, while the woman and the remaining samurai left the corner to speak with a tattooed man wearing a haori with a dragon stitched onto the back.  As he drew nearer, he could hear their conversation.

(OOC: See Cho’s post)



*Cho*

“Togashi-san, it is an honor to meet you.  I am Yogo Aiko, a shugenja in the service of Bayushi-sama.  It is rare to see Dragons away from their mountain.  Are you here for our humble festival or… some other business?” the Yogo asked with a small smile.



*Renshi*

“It is difficult to say,” Boten-sensei replied.  “Though, if they were planning to compete, I sure they would say so if asked.”  He chuckled softly as he watched a nearby Crane woman speak quietly to a young man who also wore the Crane mon.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Hyota*
> 
> “Soon, Kitsune-san, very soon.  Bayushi-sama should be arriving shortly, and when he does, the feast will begin.  Tell me, will you be competing in any of the upcoming competitions?” Shiori asked, curiosity in her dark eyes.




The young shugenja seems suddenly surprised.

"Competitions? I was not aware of any competitions. Please enlighten me of these competitions you speak of. I am not sure that I could. I mean for someone so young as me..."

Hyota trails off and smiles at the woman.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Cho*
> 
> “Togashi-san, it is an honor to meet you.  I am Yogo Aiko, a shugenja in the service of Bayushi-sama.  It is rare to see Dragons away from their mountain.  Are you here for our humble festival or… some other business?” the Yogo asked with a small smile.



  "Both, I am hopeful, Yogo-san.  I am in service as a guard, but if circumstances permit, I would be honored to participate in the festival.  Though I am still bewildered as to the full extent of all the various competitions.  You seem to know the festival, could you enlighten a cloistered monk as to the challenges the festival will boast?" Cho says, his face becoming more animated as he speaks of being able to challenge others and win glory...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Itarabi*
> 
> “Eh, he enjoys word games more than the test of blades,” Mitsumi replied with a dismissive wave of her hand.  “Once he arrives, I will introduce you.  I also look forward to the opportunity to practice together.”




"Ah dear lady would that the world were so simple a place that all could be settled with blades, but in these times a word in the wrong ear can be as deadly as a dozen katanas."  He manages a half smile. "I'm sure our practice will be most satisfactory. I look forward to the intertwining of our blades."  Inside Itarabi's stomach is churning. He can picture the report that his servant will have to send to his father. 'Noble sir, your son performed admirably in his duties and was able to get close to the subject and earn introduction to her other family members as well. Then she cut him in half with her sword at practice.' Not good, he would have to be careful. Something about this woman both frightened and intrigued him. Her blunt ways were so different from those he normally associated with in his role as a courtier.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 5, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Renshi*
> 
> “It is difficult to say,” Boten-sensei replied.  “Though, if they were planning to compete, I sure they would say so if asked.”  He chuckled softly as he watched a nearby Crane woman speak quietly to a young man who also wore the Crane mon.




"Is that ah...um...subtle hint, Sensei?" Renshi asks with a smile creeping onto his face. He has another look over the gathering, taking in all of the colours and almost nervously scratching the back of his neck for a moment. He knew he should be better with such situations, but actually being confronted with one was much different than simply talking about it.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 6, 2005)

*Hyota*

Shiori paused, appearing to be a little surprised by Hyota’s lack of awareness regarding the competitions.  However, she recovers quickly, before replying, “The competitions are part of the festival entertainment.  There is one for the shugenja to test their skill against their peers.  There will also be a dueling competition.”  She then leaned closer, and said quietly, “There is also talk of one other test that Bayushi-sama is planning, a race within the labyrinth!”



*Cho*

“I am certain that the events that Bayushi-sama has planned will not be a challenge for one as enlightened as yourself,” Yogo-sama replied smoothly.  “There is to be a dueling competition tomorrow, and a shugenja competition the day after that.  I am certain that there will be a few other surprises in store, with much glory and honor to be had by those who triumph in those challenges.”  She reached into one of the sleeves of her scarlet kimono, and withdrew a fan.  She opened it with a flick of her wrist, before beginning to delicately fan herself.  “Will you be taking part, Togashi-san?”



*Itarabi*

“As do I, Ikoma-san,” Mitsumi replied with a coy smile.  She paused then, her eyes falling upon someone just behind him.  “Ah, there his is.  Come, Ikoma-san, my brother has arrived.”  Grabbing Itarabi by the arm, she literally drags him through the crowd, making their way toward the main entrance.  There, a slender man dressed in a pale blue kimono decorated with a dark green mantis awaited.  He smiled as they approached, and bowed deeply to them both.  “Seiyo!  I was beginning to think you were not going to get here!  I want you to meet someone.”  Once they are nearer, she releases Itarabi’s hand.  “This is that Lion I wrote to you about, Ikoma Itarabi.  Itarabi-san, this is my brother, Tsuruchi Seiyo.”

Seiyo smiled at Itarabi, and bowed deeply to him.  “It is an honor to meet you.  My sister has told me much about you.”



*Renshi*

“Bah,” Boten-sensei replied gruffly.  “When you get to be my age, Renshi-san, you need not bother with subtlety.  “After dinner, I expect you to go and mingle with the crowd.  Perhaps even find a pretty girl,” he added with a mischievous smile.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Itarabi bows as well and smiles warmly. "I am honored to meet you. I am quite fond of your sister. She is a breath of fresh air. She tells me you are also a player of Sedane?"


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 9, 2005)

*Ai*

Ai is just sitting quietly for the moment, trying to catch some conversation nearby...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 14, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Seiyo grinned at the mention of Sadane, and nods his head.  “Oh yes.  It is one of my favorite pass-times.  I was hoping to find some others to partake later on in the evening.  Perhaps you would be interested?”



*Ai*

The dining hall is a flurry of activity as people gather to chat before the feast begins.  Nearby, a Phoenix and two Lion girls were talking excitedly about some particularly charming courtiers.  Not far away, a small group of people had gathered to discuss the upcoming shugenja tournament.



*All*

At last, their Scorpion hosts arrived.  Bayushi Yojiro was a tall, imposing man, with dark hair tied neatly back and most of his face hidden behind a black mask.  He paused to regard his guests, before making his way to the table at the front of the room.  He was accompanied by three others: a women wearing a black lace mask, whose kimono showed off a scandalous amount of shoulder; a man in black robes, wearing the Shosuro mon; and a man dressed in simple pale blue robes, the mon of the Soshi family embroidered neatly over his heart.

They began making their way slowly toward the front of the room, pausing to greet a few people as they went.  It was almost time for the feast to begin.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2005)

"Indeed Seiyo-san I would be most interested, but we must speak of it later, for I see that our hosts have arrived."  He looks over his hosts with a practiced eye, "Who is the woman with the bare shoulders?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 18, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Cho*
> 
> “I am certain that the events that Bayushi-sama has planned will not be a challenge for one as enlightened as yourself,” Yogo-sama replied smoothly.  “There is to be a dueling competition tomorrow, and a shugenja competition the day after that.  I am certain that there will be a few other surprises in store, with much glory and honor to be had by those who triumph in those challenges.”  She reached into one of the sleeves of her scarlet kimono, and withdrew a fan.  She opened it with a flick of her wrist, before beginning to delicately fan herself.  “Will you be taking part, Togashi-san?”



  "I would greatly want to, should there be a competition I would be welcome in, Yogo-sama," Cho says politely, his mind whirling at the thought of being able to compete with others of his calibur.

*When their host arrives with his entourage, Cho gives them a polite bow, wondering what things the evening will bring.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Shiori paused, appearing to be a little surprised by Hyota’s lack of awareness regarding the competitions.  However, she recovers quickly, before replying, “The competitions are part of the festival entertainment.  There is one for the shugenja to test their skill against their peers.  There will also be a dueling competition.”  She then leaned closer, and said quietly, “There is also talk of one other test that Bayushi-sama is planning, a race within the labyrinth!”




Hyota nods. "Perhaps I will compete. At the moment I am not sure." Then the hosts start to arrive. "Well! It appears that the festivities are to begin." He smiles and nods in the direction of the entering Scorpions.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 24, 2005)

*Itarabi*

“That is the Soshi family daimyo, Uidori,” Seiyo-san replied with a sly smile.  “Rumor is that she made a special trip to be here for the festival.”  With that said, he disappeared, returning to the tables decorated with origami Mantis.



*Cho*

“Well, I will look forward to seeing you compete, then,” Yogo Aiko replied with a small smile.



*Hyota*

“It seems that way,” Shiori replied.  “Perhaps we will be able to talk later.  If not, I will see you at the tournament!”  With that said, Shiori departed with a smile and a wave, returning to her seat.



*All*

At last, the four Scorpion made it to the dais at the front of the room.  Once there, the people in the room bowed as one to their hosts.  After a moment, they returned the bow and Bayushi Yojiro stepped forward.  “Thank you, all of you, for honoring my clan with your presence,” he began.  Though he did not speak very loudly, his voice was easily heard even in the back of the hall.  “As the season draws to a close, we gather to celebrate a successful harvest and a peaceful summer.  I sincerely hope that all of you will enjoy the tests of wit and skill that we have prepared,” He paused a moment, her dark eyes sweeping the crowd.  “Now, let us feast and let the festival officially begin.”

With that said, the courtiers once again began to play, as servants bustled into the room, bearing trays laden with food.  Heaping platters were placed upon each table, bearing the first course of the meal, a light miso soup.  It was soon followed by carefully prepared and artfully served tempura, oyako-donburi (chicken and egg over rice) and a selection of sushi.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi turns to Mitsumi, "Your brother seems a fine fellow. How good is he at Sedane, should I be worried?" He turns his attention to the soup and tempura, but as always continues to watch the room for anything interesting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

*Cho bows, his lips curved in a smile at the lady's faint praise.  When the food comes out, he smiles, though avoids the meat.  The temple's prohibitions on such things were strong, so instead he heaped his plate high with vegetables, egg, and rice, thoroughly enjoying the magificient bounty at the table.  He frequently checks on his charge, to see what he eats, and who else eats it.  Poison was a favorite weapon amongst the elite, or so his sensei had warned him.  It would not do for his master to take a "special sauce" or "special dish" that no one else ate.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

The small boy first has some of the soup. Then he eats sonme of the chicken and sushi. But he is very meticulous about not eating any of the rice. He even goes as far as not to eat anything that has touched the rice. Thus he only eats pieces of fish and chicken that appear to have not come in contact with the rice.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 6, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Mitsumi shrugged as she dug into her bowl, filled with rice and vegetables.  “He’s pretty good, I guess.  I don’t have much time for games, so I don’t get to see him compete all that much.”  She scrapes the last bit of rice into her mouth, before washing it down with a cup of plum wine.  

Throughout the meal, he and Mitsumi make small talk, though it is clear that the Mantis samurai was more interested in her meal than in conversation.  The activity around the room was rather typical for a feast; people eating, drinking, listening to the music provided by the courtiers.  However, his vigilance soon pays off.  About halfway through the meal, Seiyo rises from his place at the table and makes his way out of the hall.



*Cho*

The food is delicious, delicately seasoned and cooked to perfection.  Tamori-sama eats very little, and like Cho, avoids meat.  He is quiet throughout most of the meal, though he does occasionally look over to Cho to see how he is doing.  “Well, Cho-san.  Our task is nearly complete.  Tell me, what are you plans for after dinner?”



*Hyota*

Hyota takes great pains to avoid the rice, but there is plenty for him to eat.  Chicken, fish, and vegetables are all available to him.  A few minutes after the feast had begun, a familiar man took a seat across from him.  Satsume grinned and nodded his head in greeting.  “Konban wa!  How is the fare?”  As he spoke, he began filling his bowl with vegetables.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> About halfway through the meal, Seiyo rises from his place at the table and makes his way out of the hall.





_I wonder where he is off too?_ He turns to his companion, "I believe I've had a bit too much of this delicious plum wine. I shall be back in a moment." Itarabi makes his way out an follows Seiyo taking care to be quiet and unseen.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Cho*
> 
> The food is delicious, delicately seasoned and cooked to perfection.  Tamori-sama eats very little, and like Cho, avoids meat.  He is quiet throughout most of the meal, though he does occasionally look over to Cho to see how he is doing.  “Well, Cho-san.  Our task is nearly complete.  Tell me, what are you plans for after dinner?”



  "I believe I may meditate for a while, then perhaps go to practice, if you do not wish my presence, Tamori-sama," Cho says quietly.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 8, 2005)

*Ai*

Ai takes a little bit of every meal, but is careful to eat only a moderate amount of food. She dines quietly and politely and tries to occasionally eavesdrop to any conversation nearby.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

Hyota nods to Satsume. "It is good." He looks around. "Where is Juri? Are you going to participate in the tournament?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 9, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Mitsumi mumbles a reply around her food, before turning her attention back to the rice in her bowl.

Itarabi follows Seiyo as he makes his way out of the dining hall and into the hallway.  Seiyo makes his way through the winding hallways, apparently not noticing as Itarabi followed quietly and at a slight distance.  However, when her peered around a corner that Seiyo had rounded only a few moments before, he found the hallway empty.  The Mantis courtier was nowhere to be seen.



*Cho*

“I will require your presence, Cho-san, it will not take long.  Bayushi-sama wishes to see the item that we have brought with us.  I suspect the meeting will only take an hour or so,” Tamori-sama replied, before taking a sip of his tea.



*Ai*

Most of the gossip seemed to be centered on the competitions that were to take place in the coming days.  Nearby, a Crab samurai was boasting that he would easily win at any challenge involving the labyrinth.  Just behind her, two members of the Unicorn clan were quietly discussing a Sadane competition that was to take place later in the evening.



*Hyota*

Satsume frowned slightly into his bowl.  “The journey got the better of Juri.  She is resting, and will hopefully feel better in the morning.”  He quickly ate a few bites, before answering Hyota’s second question with a hearty laugh.  “Indeed, Hyota-san!  I suspect I have one tournament left in these old bones.  Will you be competing?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 9, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Cho*
> 
> “I will require your presence, Cho-san, it will not take long.  Bayushi-sama wishes to see the item that we have brought with us.  I suspect the meeting will only take an hour or so,” Tamori-sama replied, before taking a sip of his tea.



  "Of course Tamori-sama," Cho says politely, then he suddenly has many questions.  "Tamori-sama, would there be a competition for one such as I?  Could I compete?  Would they accept someone at this late date?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi wanders up and down the length of this bit of corridor weaving drunkenly and using the walls for support. 

OOC: Search for secret doors or some clue as to where Seiyo might have gone.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

The boy listens as the elder man speaks. "At first I was not for sure. But knowing that you will be entering as well has given be the boost I needed to decide. I believe I will participate." He nods to Satsume and smiles. "I trust that Juri will be rested enough for the tournament tomorrow."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 11, 2005)

*Cho*

Tamori-sama raised his eyebrows as Cho barraged him with questions.  He paused for a long moment, sipping his tea with a thoughtful look in his eyes.  At last, he put his cup down and turned to face Cho.  “I am afraid I do not know the details concerning the tournament, Cho-san.  However, since there are so many people that only arrived today, and the contest is the day after tomorrow, I imagine that it is not too late to sign up to compete.  I do not see a reason as to why you would not be allowed to compete.”



*Itarabi*

For a few moments, Itarabi makes a fairly good show of weaving and stumbling about the hallway.  Finally, as he is putting a hand on the wall to keep himself from falling, he feels a slight shift, and notices a small crack appear in the wall.  It was the entrance to the hidden passageway.

It was then that a Scorpion samurai rounded the corner, making surprisingly little noise in his scarlet and black great armor.  He paused, regarding Itarabi for a moment, before approaching.  “What are you doing, there?”



*Hyota*

“Excellent!” Satsume exclaimed with a broad grin.  “I look forward to seeing you compete, Hyota-san.  As for Juri, I am certain that an evening of rest is all she needs.”  With that said, he quickly finished the food in his bowl, and set it down with a satisfied sigh.  “So, tell me, Hyota-san.  What are your plans for the evening?”



*Zhiko*

Without neither a word nor a sound, two shadowy figures made their way through the labyrinthine hallways of Kyuden Bayushi.  The feast was nearly done, and already the hallways were beginning to become populated with their guests.  Still, the two traversed the hallways without being noticed.

The one in the lead was Goro, a slender young man dressed in a simple black kimono.  His deep brown eyes seemed to take in every detail from behind his simple black mask, though he said very little.  The second person was Zhiko.  A few minutes ago, Goro had come to her with a message: Shosuro Daito wished to speak with her.  Zhiko knew very little about him, other than the fact that he was a close advisor to Bayushi Yojiro.

At last, they arrived at their destination.  Without a word, Goro slid the door open and waited for Zhiko to enter.  Within, she could see that the room was dark, save for a single candle, upon a low table.  Sitting at that table was a man, also clad completely in black.  His kimono was cut in a way that made it difficult to ascertain his body type, and a hood covered his head.  In the dim light, Zhiko could see that he held a long scroll in his hands, but it was impossible to tell at this distance and in the lighting, what the scroll said.

The man did not acknowledge his two visitors, and Goro stood silently by the open door.  Apparently, Zhiko would have to make the first move.



*Kaji*

“This is so exciting!” Ayame exclaimed as she looked around their rooms with wide eyes.  “Kyuden Bayushi, can you imagine?  And we are in time for a festival!”  By her excitement, one would think she had never been to a festival before.

Of course, it was no accident that they were there for the festival.  Doji Kaiten wanted to work on sealing a few alliances before Winter Court began, and this was the best place to do so.  Of course, he had wanted his favorite yojimbo there as well, so he invited Kaji and his wife.  The journey from Kyuden Doji had been long, and they had arrived later than they had anticipated; the feast was nearly over.  Annoyed by their lateness, Kaiten-sama had retired to his rooms to prepare for the evening’s activities, and gave Kaji leave to do the same.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2005)

"I do not mean to be so direct Tamori-sama, I have not done competitions like this before... I have not been to gathering of so many peoples... it's very exciting," Cho says, blushing a bit, abashed at his behavior.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2005)

Kaji hobbled around, inspecting their accomodation. He smiled, it seemed Ayame's excitement wasn't totally unfounded, the place was rather nice.

"Ah, the age we live in," he replied amiably, "With any luck Kaiten-san will not have a heavy schedule planned and we'll get the chance to have some fun."

He paused for a moment, a thought having come to mind.

"Maybe I should apologise to Kaiten-san about our late arrival, I feel as though I had a hand in it," Kaji suggested.


----------



## Pyske (Mar 11, 2005)

Zhiro, never one to hesitate, steps silently into the room.  She bend her knee as she crosses the threshold, sliding smoothly to kneel.  _Daito-san is already seated, it would be impolite to loom over him._  She knee-walks forward with practiced ease, comfortable in the near-darkness, even without the protection of her katana.  Sayayaki is safely stored in the room Bayushi-dono provided.

As she approaches, she bows respectfully.

"Please forgive the interruption of your studies, Shosuro-san.  How may your cousin serve the Scorpion this evening?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi weaves his way to the opposite wall and blinks at the Samurai as if unsure what he is seeing. In a drunken slurred voice, "Oh thank heaven, I desperately need your help noble Samurai, I was trying to find a place to freshen up and I seem to have lost my way, can you please direct me to the facilities." He sort of hops back and forth to add emphasis to his need and look plaintively at the Scorpion.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

"Plans!?" The thought hadn't actually crossed his mind. "I hadn't thought of after the feast. I suppose I have no plans. What are you going to do, Satsume?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 14, 2005)

*Cho*

Tamori-sama laughed softly.  “There is no need to apologize, Cho-san.  It is refreshing to see such enthusiasm.  Still, you must be patient.  I am sure you will have ample opportunity to discover the answers you require, after our business for the evening is concluded.




*Kaji*

“I would hate for you to miss the whole festival, just because Kaiten-sama’s idea of fun is some boring meeting,” Ayame replied, pouting a little.  At Kaji’s next statement, she frowned.  “I am sure he does not think that, Kaji-chan.  Still, if it would set your mind at ease, then perhaps you should talk with him.”




*Zhiko*
As Zhiko knee-walks into the room, Goro slides the door shut behind her.  Now, the room was completely dark, save for the light of the single candle.

In the darkness, she could see Daito-sama return the bow, though his head does not dip as low as hers.  “Ah, Zhiko-san.  Please, come and sit.  We have much to discuss, you and I.”

Once Zhiko had made herself comfortable, Daito-sama spoke once again.  “What do you think of our many guests, Zhiko-san?”



*Itarabi*

The Scorpion samurai remains silent for a moment, before moving closer to Itarabi.  “Of course, Lion-san.  Please, come with me,” he replied smoothly.  It appeared that Itarabi’s ruse had worked.

The Scorpion samurai lead Itarabi through the labyrinthine corridors, returning him to the reception area.  From there, the samurai pointed them out.  “I am certain you can find your way from here, Lion-san,” he added, a sarcastic tone in his voice.



*Hyota*

Satsume laughed at Hyota’s words.  “Me?  Beyond taking some food to Juri, I have not yet decided.  On one hand, I have thought of seeing what there is to see.  The courtiers have already begun playing their games, and that is always an amusing sight.  But, on the other hand, some sake and a hot bath sound very tempting.”


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi follows the Scorpian continuing to act drunk. He will make greatful use of the facilities once they return. After the scare he got, he needs them. He will then return to the banquet, but remember the way to the secret door for future reference.


----------



## Pyske (Mar 14, 2005)

"I am certain that they will prove useful to the clan in many ways, Shosuro-san.  I am pleased that we have so many of those who serve the other clans close at hand; we will learn much of how they think by their behavior at the festival.  I suspect we will learn something of the efficiency of their spies and courtiers, as well."

Zhiko shifted slightly, anticipating bad news.

"Do you anticipate difficulties with our guests, Shosuro-san?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Kaji smiled at Ayame, grateful for her support.

"Don't worry, I'm sure we'll get some time to have some fun for ourselves," he said reassuringly, "But I think I may go talk to Kaiten-sama after all. I won't be long."

Kaji went to locate Doji Kaiten to apologise for any delays he may have caused.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 15, 2005)

Ai has been eavesdropping, and is getting interested in knowing more about the competitions. For a moment she thinks about asking the Crab samurai nearby, but doesn't want to be unpolite and interrupt someone else's conversation. She then turns to her parents beside and ask if they know more.

"Mother, what can you tell me about the Shugenja competition? Do you already know when is it going to take place and how will it be?" Ai knows that she's not an expert Shugenja yet, as she joined her family's shugenja school at a later age than usual, but she's looking forward to make a good impression nevertheless, especially since last time there was a competition, her performance was quite disappointing.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

Hyota nods as Satsume speaks. "Perhaps I will just wonder through the streets and see the sights. I will just see where the wind takes me."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 18, 2005)

*Itarabi*

When Itarabi emerges from the facilities, he notices that his Scorpion escort had vanished.  By the time he returned to the banquet hall, he saw that the feast was nearly over.  Their Scorpion hosts had already risen from their table, and were conversing with a few of the guests.

Mitsumi was still sitting at her place at the table, a scowl on her face.  “Where the hell have you been?” she demanded, upon seeing him.



*Zhiko*

Shosuro-sama listened intently to her words, occasionally nodding slightly as she spoke.  “Perhaps, perhaps not.  I am told that we are entertaining some… most interesting guests.”  He paused then, as he busied himself at the task of rolling up the scroll.  “In fact, Bayushi-sama and Soshi-sama intend to meet with one of the guests this evening.  One Tamori Kuroi.  Bayushi-sama wishes for you to attend this meeting.”



*Kaji*

It takes Kaji some time to navigate the maze-like hallways of Kyuden Bayushi, but he is finally able to find Kaiten-sama’s rooms.  Upon gaining entrance into the rooms, he finds Kaiten-sama sitting at a low table with a series of bowls in front of him.  “Ah, Kaji-san.  Come in, have a seat,” he greeted his yojimbo with a serious expression on his face.



*Ai*

Ayame raised her eyebrows as she regarded her daughter over her teacup.  “I had heard that the shugenja competition is to take place tomorrow, Ai.  But I am not sure how it will be.”



*Hyota*

“Ah,” Satsume replied with a knowing grin.  “Sometimes, that is the best way to handle things, Hyota-san.  



*All*

After about fifteen more minutes of socializing, their hosts will take their leave, allowing the guests to spend the evening as they saw fit.  It soon became apparent that there were only a few samurai who planned to spend the evening quietly in their rooms.  The occupants of the room soon gathered into groups as they made their plans for the evening.   

A member of the Sparrow clan had gathered one group together with the intention of retiring to the great room for an evening of story telling.  Another group, lead by a Phoenix samurai and a Crane courtier planned to spend the evening exploring the town.  Tsurushi Seiyo, a Mantis courtier, had returned to the room and now endeavored to get a game of Sadane going.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2005)

Kaji was relieved to have finally found his way. He wouldn't have been surprised if the apparent maze had guided him into some kind of alternate dimension. He had ultimately found what he wanted though so he bowed low and found a spot opposite Kaiten-sama.

"Kaiten-sama, I just wanted to apologize for any delays on my part in getting here. My sincerest apologies," he said, bowing low again.


----------



## Pyske (Mar 18, 2005)

"Of course, Shosuro-san.  Bayushi-sama honors me by allowing me to attend this meeting.  Is Tamori-san to be aware of my presence?"

Zhiko did not express her regret at missing the opportunity to observe the guests more easily at the banquet.  Instead, she made a mental note to speak to some of the courtiers who had been at the banquet, to learn more of Tamori and any others in attendance who Shosuro-san might find "interesting."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi grabs an extra dessert off a tray as he returns to the table and presents it to Mitsumi. "My dear, you missed me. I am so pleased to know that my charms are starting to work on you. I bring you a piece offering. I must say that this place is rather dull away from your beauty."  He looks at her with all the charm he can bring to bare and uses the power of his voice to placate her. "I am yours once again, what would you have me do now that you have me. I am yours to command."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 24, 2005)

*Kaji*
Kaiten-sama raised his eyebrows as he regarded Kaji over the rim of his teacup.  “There is no need to apologize, Kaji-san.  Delays are an unfortunate part of traveling, and they get worse as the season draws to a close.  In fact, I am rather glad you were there to help defend against those bandits.”  He sipped his tea, before continuing.  “There is something I wanted to discuss with you, regarding our time here.”


*Zhiko*

“Yes, he is.  Bayushi-sama wishes for you to be nearby so that you may see the item that Tamori-sama is keeping for us.  It is a statue that is to be the prize for one of the tournaments.  It is quite valuable, and he wishes for you to help in making sure nothing happens to it before the tournament.”



*Itarabi*

Mitsumi accepts the dessert grudgingly, and seems to calm down a bit as Itarabi speaks.  She then grins.  “Well, if you are mine to command, then how about some sparring practice?”


----------



## Pyske (Mar 25, 2005)

Zhiko inclines her head in silent acquiescence to the wishes of her daimyo, and begins to walk backward, still on her knees, to exit the room.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2005)

Kaji could remember the bandits, they had underestimated him. It had become a regular occurance after his leg had been injured. Kaji's mind was put at ease though, having found that Kaiten-sama's annoyance was not caused by him. He decided to leave the matter at that, since Kaiten-sama had brought up a new subject.

"What is it you wished to discuss, my lord?" he asked.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi feels a sting of fear inside, but as a trained courtier he conceals it well. "If that is your wish lady, then lead me to the sparing grounds. But, are you sure you want to spar after the rich food and wine?"  He rises and tries to look eager.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

Hyota nods. As different groups began heading in different directions, Hyota followed after the group heading out to explore the town. He began to dream about what wonders the tour would behold.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 30, 2005)

*Zhiko*

As she began to make her way back toward the door, Shosuro-sama returned to his studies in the darkness.  Just outside the door, Goro waited to escort her to the designated meeting place.  He regarded her from behind his mask, sizing her up.  Then, without a word, he turned and made his way down the hallway.



*Kaji*

“I wanted to speak with you regarding my schedule for the festival.  I have a meeting set up for tonight, and one for tomorrow evening, but other than that my schedule is not terribly strenuous.  As such, if you wanted to compete in any of the tournaments or take some time to spend with your wife, then you may.”  Kaiten-sama set down his teacup, and looked to Kaji again, noting his reaction.



*Itarabi*

Mitsumi offers him a bloodthirsty grin.  “I think it is a perfect time to spar, to get the blood flowing after a heavy meal.  But do not worry, Itarabi-san.  I shall have you back before Seiyo begins his game of Sadane.”

As they spoke, Itarabi noticed that a few people had taken interest in their plans for the evening.  A young man with his hair dyed white, bearing the Crane mon, and a wild-haired Unicorn samurai both approached.

“Sparring sounds like a wonderful idea, if you don’t mind some extra company,” the Unicorn offered, and the Crane nodded in agreement.



*Hyota*

The large group soon split into groups of two and three as they emerged from the gates of the opulent Kyuden Bayushi into the city that surrounded it.  In the early evening hour, the city was still alive with activity, but it was a different sort.  The market had closed for the evening but the geisha houses had opened, such as the House of the Red Lotus and the House of the White Swan.  The colorful lanterns outside the gambling houses were quick to draw the attention, and it appeared the tea houses were quite busy.  Also, the theatre was open, and the poster outside the door advertised that the famous Shosuro acting troupe was scheduled to perform that evening.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 30, 2005)

Kaji smiled and bowed. This was more than he had hoped for.

"Thank you, Kaiten-sama," he replied.

Kaji hadn't considered entering any competitions. The best he had hoped for was a little time for him and his wife to spend enjoying the festivites, but now he had plenty of time for that, and perhaps for entering a competition as well. The thought was inviting. A competition would be a means for proving his skill as a samurai and yojimbo, despite his leg. If he performed well, it could make his job easier. A good reputation could often disuade a would-be attacker before long before swords were drawn.

"My lord, who would I speak to about the competitions?" he enquired.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi works to control his mounting panic, _three samuri?_  He will defer to Mitsumi with a glance, leaving the decision to include the others to her. He fears his voice will crack if he speaks.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 1, 2005)

*Zhiko*

As she began to make her way back toward the door, Shosuro-sama returned to his studies in the darkness. Just outside the door, Goro waited to escort her to the designated meeting place. He regarded her from behind his mask, sizing her up. Then, without a word, he turned and made his way down the hallway.  They navigated the maze-like hallways until they arrived at a deserted corridor.  Here, Goro slid aside a hidden panel in the wall, and paused long enough for Zhiko to enter the hidden passage, before closing the panel behind them both.  After a few more twists and turns, Zhiko and Goro finally emerged in the meeting room.  It was a large room, decorated with beautifully detailed paintings.  

Bayushi Yojiro sat upon a dais at the far end of the room.  For this meeting, he had removed his mask, which sat upon the tatami mat in front of him.  His eyes were closed, apparently in meditation, and his did not look up as they entered.  Despite this, Goro bowed low to the Scorpion daimyo.  Then, he indicated a low table in the center of the room, and the mat beside it.  “That is your place.”

There was one other person present, a woman who knelt on the side of the table opposite to the place where Zhiko was to sit.  She wore a fashionable black silk kimono, and a mask that covered not just her eyes, but formed a hood that covered her long dark hair.  She regarded Zhiko with green eyes that almost seemed to glow, as a sharp smile spread across her painted lips.



*Kaji*

“I am certain we can find out, Kaji-san.” Kaiten-sama replied with a smile.  With his dinner apparently finished, he stood up and stretched.  “In due time.  First, we have business to attend to.”  With that said, he crossed the room to retrieve his daisho.  Treating his swords with reverence, and tucked the wakizashi and the katana in his belt.  He then looked to Kaji.  “I received a note from a friend of mine, wishing to meet at a certain teahouse.  I want you to come with me.”  The tone of his voice made it clear that there was something suspicious about this meeting.  



*Itarabi*

Mitsumi was practically beaming at the idea of having more samurai to compete with.  “Of course!  The more the merrier, right?  Come then, let us go to the practice grounds.”  With that said, she turned to lead the three others, and whomever else was interested, out through the main doors toward the practice grounds.  The Unicorn and the Crane moved to follow.  

Out of the corner of his eye, Itarabi saw that the group who were planning to play a game of Sadane had broken up, and Seiyo was approaching him.  As he drew nearer, he gave Itarabi a sympathetic look.  “I hear my sister is dragging you into sparring practice.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2005)

Kaji's hand strayed to his own weapons, ensuring they were secure. He felt the silk covered scabard under his grip, it was a gift from a friend of Doji Kaiten. 

"Kaiten-san, I will inform my wife and return in a moment," he said with a bow.

Once given leave, he would go inform his wife that he would be back later in the evening. Kaji assumed that what he was wearing would be sufficient. Great Armour in a teahouse wasn't very subtle anyway.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Itarabi*
> Out of the corner of his eye, Itarabi saw that the group who were planning to play a game of Sadane had broken up, and Seiyo was approaching him.  As he drew nearer, he gave Itarabi a sympathetic look.  “I hear my sister is dragging you into sparring practice.”




Itarabi composes himself and forces a smile before responding to Seiyo, "Yes, but if I survive I hope you'll save me a place for Sadane. After all the food and drink the exercise will do me good and perhaps sharpen my mind for the game to come."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

Hyota decided to continue walking and seeing the sites. While the others make there stops, the young Kitsune Shugenja kept walking taking in all that he could of the city.


----------



## Pyske (Apr 4, 2005)

Like Goro, Zhiko bowed low to Bayushi-sama.  She was careful to make no sound that might disturb his meditation.  She dropped to her knees once more, repeating the bow before easing herself across the room to the position Goro had indicated for her.  _I had hoped to spend more time on my feet, facing our guests, but perhaps that will come later._  She inclined her head to Goro by way of thanks, before turning to return the smile of her couterpart across the table.  The smile did not entirely reach her eyes, but this was little reflection on her counterpart.  

In honesty, Zhiko was nervous.  She had heard little of the Dragons, but what she did know was cause for concern.  It was said that they were enigmatic, that they kept their secrets even from the ears of the Scorpion.  Some also said that their jiujutsu was without par, that many among them could kill an armed samurai with only their hands.  _The perfect tool of an assasin.  I must watch them carefully._

In spite of her usual confidence, Zhiko allowed herself to feel, for a moment, the absence of her katana's reassuring weight.  _This man is the epitome of my loyalty.  I must be sure that no harm comes to him._

With this, Zhiko began her centering.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 7, 2005)

*Kaji*

Kaiten-sama nodded absently in response to Kaji’s words, and dismissed him with a wave of his hand.  A servant, who had remained unobserved throughout the conversation, bowed as the Yojimbo p[assed, and slid open the door for him.

Having already traversed the route from his room to Kaiten-sama’s room, it was easy to find his way back.  Upon reaching his room, he would see that Ayame had already changed her clothes, into a pale blue kimono.  She paused in applying her makeup, and offered her husband a bright smile.  “Kaiten-sama was not angry, right?  What did I tell you?”



*Itarabi*

Seiyo nodded and grinned.  “Certainly!  Do not worry, my sister would never deprive me of competition for a game of Sadane.  She will return you in one piece.”  He smirked and nodded his head slightly in farewell.  “See you this evening.”

The four companions began making their way toward the practice grounds, with Mitsumi leading the way.  Once there, she turned to look at the others.  “Looks like a perfect evening for sparring!  Itarabi, you and I are up first.  We’ll fight until first blood.”



*Hyota*

Slowly, Hyota made his way past the tea houses, the geisha houses and the gambling dens.  As he walked, he noticed a number of stores selling a variety of items, everything from jade statues to rare fruits.  Gradually, the buildings became smaller and more tightly packed together as he made his way into an area populated by peasants.  The people here averted their eyes as Hyota passed; to look a samurai in the eyes meant death.  To the south, he could see where the city ended, and the darkness of a large forest.



*Zhiko*

Goro nodded slightly in response, before crossing the room and vanishing behind another screen.  Apparently, he was to watch from afar.  A nearly perfect silence fell over the room, broken only by an occasional tap-tapping sound, as the green eyed woman tapped her carefully manicured nails upon the table.  She regarded Zhiko with a thoughtful expression, but said nothing.

At last, the sound of clapping hands could be heard at the doorway.  The screen opened, revealing two men.  The first was a short, wiry man, with strands of silver shining in his long lack hair.  He was dressed in long, green robes.  Behind him walked a tall young man, with deeply tanned skin.  He had no hair upon his head, and wore simple clothing.  In his hands, he carried a wooden box.

The two men stepped into the room, and bowed to Bayushi-sama.  He, inturn, bowed slightly in acknowledgement.  “Tamori-san, it is a pleasure as always,” the daimyo began.  “Please, come in.”

The older man, who was apparently Tamori, approached the table with a smile upon his face.  “Bayushi-sama!  You honor this old man by agreeing to meet with me.  May I present my companion, Togashi Cho?”

Behind him, Togashi Cho had also approached.  He looked a little out of place, but tried not to show it as he set the wooden box upon the tatami.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2005)

Kaji smiled affectionately at his wife.

"Indeed, you were right my dear," he replied, "You look nice."

Kaji walked over to Ayame and placed a hand on her shoulder.

"I must protect Kaiten-sama tonight and tomorrow evening, but apart from then we have the rest of the festival to ourselves. I'm also considering entering a competition," he told her, and gave her shoulder a gentle squeeze, "Kaiten-san is waiting for me, so I had be best be off."

Assuming Ayame doesn't have any urgent questions or concerns, Kaji goes to kiss her but hesitates when he realises he might ruin her makeup. He takes his leave, and heads back to Kaiten-sama.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

He smiles broadly, "Excellent, I can't wait." Inside Itarabi is gripped by fear. He silently prays to his ancestors, _Your noble blood runs in my veins, please help me keep it there._ He will go to a dressing area to remove his Courtier's finery, but he will maintain his chain shirt under practice clothes. He returns to the practice area with a brave face.


----------



## Pyske (Apr 8, 2005)

Zhiko bowed politely to the honored guests, 'though her eyes never leave them.

The first man, Tamori, strikes her as being somewhat soft... no callouses on his hands, though his finery seems less striking than she might expect.  Then again, she has heard that the Dragon are a bit old-fashioned.  A courtier, then, or perhaps a shugenja.  The latter seemed more likely.

The second man, his shaven-headed assistant... perhaps a bodyguard.  The monks of his order apparently practiced some martial discipline, for he was not only well-muscled, but his stance indicated some familiarity with the need to defend oneself.  Still, the wide-eyed looks that he barely managed to conceal put her somewhat more at ease.  If this man was an assassin, he must be a Butei worthy of the Scorpion.

She allowed her smile to become somewhat more genuine.  She sensed no threat here, at least for the moment.  The young one was intriguing... he seemed, perhaps, a bit innocent.  _Having someone like him as a chaperone might be useful at court.  An innocent, but with unimpeachable honor.  I wonder... is he perceptive?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> The older man, who was apparently Tamori, approached the table with a smile upon his face. “Bayushi-sama! You honor this old man by agreeing to meet with me. May I present my companion, Togashi Cho?”
> 
> Behind him, Togashi Cho had also approached. He looked a little out of place, but tried not to show it as he set the wooden box upon the tatami.



  *Cho was exceedingly nervous as he placed his burden down, and gave a bow to the personages assembled.  He was not used to such beautiful women, or such fine garb.  The female monks of his monastery had been nearly as sexless as a statue, and obviously not given to dressing in such finery.  Though there had been many pretty women at the dinner, he had never been so close to one.*

*Those closest to him may notice that he is not exactly shaven-headed.  He lacks eyebrows and eyelashes as well, giving his face a rather exposed look.  His head bears none of the faint roughness than can come from repeated shaving, and instead is as smooth as an egg.  Despite that, however, he does carry himself with grace.  As he bows, one might notice the beginnings of some kind of tattoo on his chest, inscribed in red, orange, and yellow inks.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

Seeing the forest, Hyota was tempted to just gop out there and spend the night. But he thought that he would try something else. So he turned around and headed back into town. He made his way toward the theatre to see the famous Shosuro acting troupe.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 16, 2005)

*Kaji*

Ayame beamed at the compliment.  “Thank you!”  However, her smile fades a bit when he informs her that he is leaving.  “Well, business before pleasure, I suppose.”  She rose to her feet, and wrapped her arms around him.  “Be safe, please?  I hear that this can be a dangerous city.”

Kaiten-sama is waiting in his rooms when Kaji finally arrives.  “Well now, are you ready?  The meeting is supposed to take place at the White Lotus.  I have never been there, but I hear that it is quite quaint.  There have also been a number of assassinations in that area.”


*Itarabi*

Mitsumi offers Itarabi a grin when he arrives.  She is now wearing her katana, and has a bow slung over one shoulder.  The Unicorn and the Crane had also retrieved their katanas.  “I was thinking we would pair off for two matches, and the winners of those matches could spar a bit.  How does sparring ‘til first blood sound, Itarabi-san?”



*Cho and Zhiko*

Bayushi-sama nodded slightly as Tamori introduced Cho, and glances briefly at the monk, before turning his attention back to Tamori.  “I trust that your journey was uneventful?”

Tamori chuckled slightly.  “We encountered a few ronin who thought to lighten our burden, but they were swiftly dealt with by Cho-san and myself.”

Bayushi-sama once again glanced at Cho, this time with a faint smile upon his face.  “I see.  It appears that you chose your companion well, Tamori-san.  About your…. Burden.  May I see it?”

“Of course,” Tamori replied, and gestured for Cho to reveal the statue to the assembled Scorpions.

Out of the corner of her eye, Zhiko noticed that the woman across from her leaned forward slightly as talk turned toward the contents of the box.  Her green eyes were filled with interest and anticipation.


*Hyota*

Upon returning to the theatre, he saw that quite a crowd had assembled to see the play, a work entitled Ambition.  Most had already found a place to sit, but two people lingered near the back of the theatre.  One was a slender boy, no more than eighteen years old; the other was a tall man, with loing hair pulled back in a topknot.  Both were dressed in varying shades of green, and wore the Mantis mon.

As Hyota entered the theatre, the lights were beginning to dim, and the actors were beginning to make their way onto the stage.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2005)

"Kaiten-sama, considering the area's past I am a little concerned, so I will have to be more wary. If you think the situation may warrant it we could take a less expected route to and from the teahouse. Nonetheless, I am ready to leave when you wish," Kaji responds.

He straightens his outfit, and steels his mind for work.


----------



## Pyske (Apr 18, 2005)

Conscious of the amount of attention in the room being directed toward the box, Zhiko is careful to direct her attention elsewhere.  She quickly scans the remainder of the room, and keeps a sharp eye on her newfound companions.  It wouldn't do to be distracted by sparkly objects like some novice.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

*Cho carefully opens the box, holding it so that everyone can get a clear view, bowing his own head as to keep the focus on what he carried.*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2005)

Itarabi steels himself and manages a laugh. "First blood sounds great to me. One must have have real combat to learn. Practice without blood is merely a kids game." He hopes he sounds like generations of fierce lion warriors and not the frightened courtier his is."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 21, 2005)

*Kaji*

Kaiten-sama paused and glanced out the window at the setting sun.  “There is wisdom in your words, Kaji-san.  Very well, I am certain we can discover a different route to the White Lotus.  Now then, I think it is time we set off.  It would not do to keep my host waiting.”

Unless Kaji had any objections, they would begin making their way toward the teahouse.  The route that Kaiten-sama chose was not the most direct route, but it kept them on crowded main streets throughout most of their journey.

The White Lotus was a small, unassuming building, which sat upon the bank of a small canal that ran through the city.  The walls were undecorated, and the only indication that it was a teahouse was a simple wooden sign in front of the door, which read simply White Lotus.  The owner met them at the door with a low bow, and ushered them into one of the side rooms.  This room was lit with a few lanterns, and a screen that displayed a scene of cranes flying over a lake.  A tall, slender man awaited them, clad in a pale blue silk kimono, his long hair dyed white, and pulled back.  He regarded them coolly as they entered.



*Zhiko and Cho*

Zhiko scanned the room, at first seeing nothing amiss.  Then, her well-trained eyes noted an unusual movement of the shadow… then another.  Someone lingered at the edges of the room, watching the scene silently.  However, it was impossible to tell if the person was there at Bayushi-sama’s request, or if he was uninvited.

A smile spread across the green-eyed woman’s face as she examined the statue from a short distance.  “Absolutely wonderful,” she breathed, clearly quite impressed by the statue of the dragon that had been carefully packed within the crate.

Bayushi-sama smiled, amused by the woman’s amazement.  “Yogo-san has been looking forward to this meeting ever since she was informed of it.  Tamori-san, would you allow her to take a closer look at the statue?”

Tamori-san grinned, and nodded.  “I do not see why not.  Cho-san, set down the box please.”



*Itarabi*

Mitsumi paused and regarded Itarabi for a moment.  Then, she laughed and tucked her katana into her belt.  “I could not agree more.  Enough talk, though!  Let us begin!”  With that said, she turned and made her way into the practice circle, moving toward the far end, and turning to face Itarabi.


----------



## Pyske (Apr 21, 2005)

Zhiko's eyes narrowed; a slight hitch in her breath might have revealed her dismay to a cautious observer.  She tensed, preparing herself for the worst, ready to draw a weapon on the notice of an instant.  The serpent choker at her throat twitched slightly.

Now, she truly missed her sword.

"Bayushi-sama, perhaps Yogo-san might prefer a better light?"  'Though her words were innocuous, her left hand flashed a single signal.  _Danger._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

*Cho gently set the box down and stepped backward a pace in respect, giving a small bow.*

OOC - Spot +3 to see if he notices any unusual reactions.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 21, 2005)

Kaji bowed and positioned himself in a corner near the entrance, remaining wary.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2005)

*Itarabi Human Rogue/Courtier*

Itarabi will make a bit of a production of getting ready. He will put chalk or dust on his hands, check his Wakizashi carefully and make sure his clothes are properly laced and do not bind. All the while he is carefully observing his opponent. He bows deeply and with great formality before beginning. Once he is finally ready he attacks with lightening speed like the lion that is his clan's namesake. He charges forward with all the speed he can muster gambling his life on one unexpectedly fast blow. 

OOC: Itarabi will try to use his battle skill to assess his opponent. I don't have the book with me, so the exact mechanics escape me. Itarabi has +4 on iniative. He also has the quick advantage, so gets to keep the better of two rolls. He is going to charge. If he gets init. he will sneak attack. His attack is +5 for 1d6+1 plus any bonus for the charge or battle skill check and an extra 1d6 of damage if he catches her flat footed and can get in the sneak attack.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 28, 2005)

*Zhiko*

If Bayushi-sama saw Zhiko’s hand signal, he makes no indication of it.  “A most excellent idea, Shosuro-san.”  He nodded to a servant, who hurriedly moved to increase the light put off by the lanterns.  “Yogo-san, I believe you were about to examine the statue?”  He gestured fluidly with his words, replying in hand signals.  _Where?_

Meanwhile, the shadows in the back of the room shifted, and she momentarily lost sight of the person in black.

Yogo-san gave Zhiko a look of annoyance, but said nothing as she reached out to pick up the dragon statue.  As she examined it, the look of annoyance was quickly replaced by fascination.



*Cho*

As he stepped back from setting down his burden, Cho noticed a slight change in the atmosphere of the room.  Shosuro-san seemed more alert, almost tense as she spoke animatedly with her lord.  It felt like there was something amiss, but Yogo-san and Tamori-sama behaved as they had not noticed.



*Kaji*

The white-haired courtier gave Kaji a look of annoyance, before looking back to Kaiten-sama.  “I had thought you would have come alone, Kaiten-san.  Two people moving through the streets are much more noticeable than just one.”

“These are dangerous times, Kaneda-san, it is best not to travel alone.  Besides, Daidoji-san can be trusted.”

Kaneda glanced at Kaji once mre, before replying, “I suppose.  Very well, on to business, then.”  With that, two courtiers began a long discussion concerning politics and alliances for the Winter Court.  



*Itarabi*

Mitsumi stood still as she watched him prepare, a hand on the hilt of her katana and a small smile upon her face.  When he bows, she returns it, before assuming a stance.  The world seems to slow down around them as they mentally prepared for the duel.  

At last, Itarabi struck.  With a flash of metal reflecting the setting sun, Mitsumi drew her own katana, deflecting his blow with some difficulty.  Without a word, she stepped to the left and cut low, her attack deflected by Itarabi’s sword.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

*Cho's nerves suddenly thrilled with the thought of danger.  Trying to be casual, he slowly turned his head to look at every corner of the room, seeing if he could spot the danger.  He took a few casual steps backward to he was behind Tamori-sama, so he could protect him if there truly was an enemy close.*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Now that the wait is over and Itarabi is actually in combat his fear begins to fade in favor of concentration. He experiences a brief wave of dispair that his first act failed, but it is quickly replaced by joy at turning Mitusmi's blade. He manages a grin and he tries another attack.


----------



## Pyske (Apr 28, 2005)

*Zhiko*

Zhiko allows her hands to adopt the signal for _darkness_ as she settles her body to face the last direction of the shadows' movement.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2005)

Kaji sits patiently, taking little interest in the discussion of politics, and lets his eyes roam the room around them. Kaneda-san had shown displeasure at Kaiten-san bringing someone along, but was privacy his real concern? Kaji let his gaze linger on Kaneda-san for a moment. He doubted that Kaneda-san would have wanted to kill off Kaiten-san, but that's why Kaji was here. Just in case. After a moment he continued to analyse their surroundings, but would occasionally throw a glance towards Kaneda-san, just wanting to be sure.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

Hyota moves over to the two Mantis men and bowed. "Good evening!"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 12, 2005)

*Cho and Zhiko*

Cho moves slowly, until he is standing behind Tamori-sama.  At first, he sees nothing amiss within the room, but his eyes soon caught a flicker of movement within the shadows behind Bayushi-sama’s dais.  Though it was difficult to see, Cho was able to see a figure hiding among the shadows.  

As Zhiko and Cho watched, the figure stood still for a moment more.  Then, with a piercing cry, it rushed forward, toward the dais upon which Bayushi-sama sat.  As he left the shadows, they could see that it looks like a man clad in black from head to toe, but his eyes glowed blood red.  Its hands were adorned with wicked claws, which it used to slash at the Scorpion-daimyo.  Wordlessly, Bayushi-sama moved out of the way in a whirl of silks, putting a short distance between himself and his would-be assassin.

Initiatives

17-Cho
15- Bayushi-sama
14- Assassin
11- Zhiko
8- Tamori-sama



*Kaji*

Kaneda-sama ignored Kaji as he spoke with Kaiten-sama.  The conversation was largely uninteresting, ranging from politics to history to idle gossip regarding certain samurai.  Then, at last, Kaneda-sama cleared his throat and pulled a small wooden box from under the table.

“You remember when I first spoke to you of this?” he asked as he set the box on the table.  When Kaiten-sama nodded, Kaneda continued.  “Wonderful.  I certainly hope you have not changed your mind.”

“Of course not,” Kaiten-sama replied smoothly.  “Show it to me.”

Without a word, Kaneda-sama complied, lifting the lid of the box to reveal a wakizashi.  From where Kaji was standing, he saw that it glowed with a pale blue light.



*Itarabi*

This time, Mitsumi manages to turn his blade aside, before striking high.  The attack is quite close, and Itarabi is aware of the sound of silk being cut as the katana passes through his sleeve.

“Damn it,” Mitsumi grunted.  Perhaps she had expected the fight to be over by now?



*Hyota*

The two Mantis replied to his greeting with terse hellos of their own.  Then, the house lights dimmed and the play began.  Hyota found a seat near the back, while the two Mantis continued to stand near the door.

The play presented the events of the Scorpion coup, though, oddly enough, the Scorpion were portrayed as heroes, seeking only to protect the empire from an evil that threatened to corrupt the Hantei line.  Though it was a controversial viewpoint, the actors did a magnificent job.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 12, 2005)

The wakizashi piqued Kaji's interest. The blue glow was somewhat distracting, as it implied no small amount of magic imbued within the weapon. Kaji's curiosity demanded that he inquire as to the nature of the weapon, but it was not his place, and Kaneda was displeased enough with him just being there.

Kaji returned to maintaining his vigilance, but his ears were directed towards Kaiten-sama's conversation, eager to hear a snippet of information about the weapon.


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2005)

*Itarabi*

"Close one lady. I will need a tailor when we are through, but perhaps it will be you who needs a healer?"  He renews his attack with a grin he hope will shake her confidence.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

*Cho springs into action, leaping for the clawed foe fearlessly, his fist and body poised to deliver a Storm Leaps Upon the Demon strike.*

OOC - I'm going to move up to him and attack, I'm doing a stunning attempt as well as a Falling Star Strike.  DC 16 for both.  +5 (1d8+4/x2/B, unarmed attack)


----------



## Pyske (May 12, 2005)

Distracted slightly by her attempt to communicate the assassin's presence, it takes Zhiko precious moments before she can react.  She tumbles deftly to her feet, moving to flank the opponent only seconds after he moves to press his attack.  Her hands move with blinding speed as she withdraws a haripin from her elaborately wound hair, lunging toward the assassin with a desperate blow.

OOC - Tumble into flanking position (+11), quick-draw stiletto, and attack (+7/1d3-1/x2/P).  Will use Luck to re-roll misses if the flank allows a sneak attack (+4d6).


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 19, 2005)

*Kaji*

“The craftsmanship is magnificent,” Kaiten-sama commented, carefully reaching into the box to retrieve the wakizashi.  He held it for a moment, and as Kaji watched, the blue glow faded away.  “I cannot accept such a gift.”

Kaneda-san glanced about the room nervously, before replying, “Nonsense, Kaiten-san.  You would do me honor by accepting it.”

Kaiten-sama smiled, before placing the wakizashi back down.  “This is too fine a weapon to be given away.  You should give it to your son.  He is having his gempukku this year, is he not?”

Kaneda-san shook his head emphatically.  “I would not dream of placing a blade such as this in the hands of a youth.  With your mastery with the wakizashi, you are a natural choice to carry this weapon.  Please, accept it.”

“Very well, Kaneda-san.  I am humbled by your generosity,” Kaiten-sama said with a deep bow.  Kaji could not help but to notice that Kaneda-sama seemed quite relieved to be rid of the blade.



*Itarabi*

Mitsumi jumped back, trying to avoid the blow, but Itarabi manages to land the blow, opening a shallow cut upon her cheek.  She reached up and touched her cheek, looking down at the blood that had flowed onto her hand, before giving Itarabi a withering glare.  A moment later, the glare disappeared, replaced by a dark smile.  “Well done, Itarabi-san.  You have won the match.”




*Cho and Zhiko*

Cho leaps forward, his hands becoming a blur as he lashes out at the dark creature in an impressive display of martial arts technique.  Bayushi-sama produced a tanto seemingly from thin air, and struck the creature, opening a deep wound on the creature’s chest that oozed reddish-black blood.  The shadow creature hissed and lashed out at Cho, barely missing him.  Easily, Zhiko tumbled into position, her thin dagger drawing a roar of pain from the creature.  Moments later, Tamori-sama called upon the kami for assistance, sending a ray of light arcing toward the creature.  Out of the corner of her eye, Zhiko sees that Yogo-sama is also casting a spell, thought its effect is not immediately seen.

(OOC: Cho rolls a 12 and a 16, doing 12 points of damage, though the badguy makes his save.  Zhiko hits with a 19, doing 18 points of damage.)


----------



## Pyske (May 19, 2005)

Zhiko continues to lash out at the creature's exposed flank, sending a flurry of strikes toward its vital organs.

"Bayushi-sama, the box!"

(OOC: full attack (+7,+2/1d3-1/19+ x2/P) w/ sneak attack +4d6. )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

*Rolling to the side, hoping to block the creature's way to the box, Cho lashes out again, hoping to stun or blind the creature.*

OOC - Same as above, both stunning and Falling Star Strike.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 19, 2005)

As Kaneda-san made nervous glances about the room, Kaji couldn't help but do the same. He wanted to know what Kaneda-san could have been looking for. But this is not all that troubles him, as Kaneda-san's relief at being rid of the weapon implies some kind of problem created by having possession of it. Was Kaiten-sama at risk while he carried the wakazashi? It was not something he wanted to talk about while here in front of Kaneda-san, so it would have to wait until they were on their way back. Kaji adjusted himself, making sure he was prepared for the unexpected.


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Itarabi sheaths his weapon and bows deeply. "You are a more than worthy opponent and I am honored to have crosses swords with such a fine warrior. Watching your graceful moves as we battled was like watching the Nightingale take wing."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 25, 2005)

*Cho and Zhiko*

Cho places himself between the shadow-creature and the box, and he strikes at the creature once more.  He manages to strike it once, and an icy feeling spreads through his hand when he touches it.  

Upon hearing Zhiko’s warning, Bayushi-sama turns his head to make sure that the box was untouched; the shadow creature took advantage of the daimyo’s momentary distraction and lashes out, tearing the silk of Bayushi-sama’s sleeve and creating a deep gash in his arm.  The shadow-creature uttered a hissing laugh upon seeing the wound that it had caused.

The steel of Zhiko’s dagger flashed as she cut into the creature twice.  Dark blood spurted from its wound as it howled in rage at the injury.  It fixed Zhiko with an icy glare, before fading into nothingness.

(OOC: Cho rolls an 11 and a 21, doing 9 points of damage.   Zhiko hit twice with a 15 and a 26, for a total of 34 points of damage [ouch!], killing the creature.)



*Kaji*

The conversation between Kaneda-sama and Kaiten-sama continued for a few minutes more, before Kaneda-sama politely excused himself.  The courtiers bowed in farewell to each other, before Kaneda took his leave.

Kaiten-sama sat back on his heels for a moment, listening to the sound of Kaneda’s retreating footsteps in the hallway outside.  The wakizashi rested upon the table in front of him.  “Well, now, Kaji-san.  What do you think?”



*Itarabi*

Mitsumi pressed her lips together as she returned the bow, the muscles in her jaw tightening.  Clearly, she did not take losing lightly.  “You are more skilled that you give yourself credit for, Itarabi-san.  Perhaps you should reconsider and enter the dueling tournament?”


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Itarabi takes a towel and wipes the sweat from his brow. "You are generous as well as lovely. I am blessed with the spirit of my lion ancestors tonight, but I do not wish to push my luck. Can I interest you in a glass of wine now? I feel a great thirst now."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

*Cho looks at the place where the enemy suddenly disappeared, then shakes his head to clear it.*

"Bayushi-sama, are you all right?" he asks.  "What was that creature?  It did not seem human."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2005)

"Kaiten-sama, Kaneda-san's behaviour has me more than a little concerned. He was very relieved to no longer have the wakizashi in his possession. I am under the impression there could be someone after the weapon and he does not want to be holding it when whoever that is finds it," Kaji explains, glad to be able to speak his mind.


----------



## Li Shenron (May 25, 2005)

After the hosts had left and dinner had ended, Ai asked her brother if he wanted to go for a walk together and see the town. Kaitsu has been thinking about his bride all day long, but apparently there had been no news about her attending the festival, and so Ai is going to try and make her brother have a more relaxed time.

However Ai herself is interested in exploring the neighbourhoods, and possibly make some acquaintances. If Kaitsu isn't willing to go for a walk, she'll likely go by herself, eventually trying to catch up with someone else that was at the dinner (perhaps the crane courtier or those who she heard talking about the shugenja competition), may she spot them in the streets.

Just because this is a town she doesn't know, she will be carrying her wakizashi hidden under her clothes, in case of any danger (but obviously she won't carry her other weaponry, supposedly stored safely with the rest of her baggage in her guestroom).


----------



## Pyske (May 26, 2005)

As quickly as it had appeared, the dagger in Zhiko's hand vanishes into some fold in her kimono.  She bows apologetically to Bayushi-sama before returning to her post, the weight of her dishonor in failing to fully protect her daimyo weighing heavily on her mind.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 31, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Mitsumi tossed her hair over her shoulder.  “In a minute.  Our new companions are still dueling, and I think it would be rude to simply leave them,” she replied with a meaningful glance toward the area where the Unicorn and the Crane were still sparring.  At last, the Crane proved to be the victor.

Together, the four of them returned to Kyuden Bayushi.  As they walked, Mitsumi soon became her old self, talking and laughing with the others as if nothing had happened.



*Zhiko and Cho*

After the creature disappeared, the Scorpion daimyo straightened his posture, folding his arms so that his long sleeves covered his wound.  He answered Zhiko’s bow with a nod, before looking to Cho.  “I am well.  Thank you for your concern, Cho-san,” Bayushi-sama replied smoothly.  He sounded fine, though Zhiko’s trained ears caught the slightest catch in his words.  She had no doubt that the wound hurt him immensely, despite his stoic appearance.  “As for the creature, I have only seen a few like it, but never one so far away from the Shadowlands.”

Yogo-san placed the statue upon the table, before folding her hands within her sleeves.  “The appearance of such a creature is… most ominous, my lord.”

Cho:
[sblock]Perhaps it is a trick with the light, but the statue seems to glow with a faint red light.  The light quickly fades after a moment as if it had never been there in the first place.[/sblock]



*Kaji*

Kaiten-sama nods thoughtfully as Kaji spoke, before sighing deeply.  “Yes, Kaji-san, I noticed it too.  However, I had already given my word that I would take the wakizashi.”  He bowed his head, before getting to his feet.  “We will have to be wary, if there is some danger.  Come, let us return to the castle.  The less time we spend in the open, the better.”


*Ai*

Kaitsu retires to his room soon after bed, claiming that he is too tired to explore the city.  Without her brother, Ai sets out.  She is soon able to catch up with the Crane courtier, who introduces herself as Amiko.  Together, they explore the shops that are still open, before choosing a tea house to relax in.  There, Amiko finds some people she knows, two Unicorns.  “Ai-san, this is Ide Reiha and Iuchi Tasha,” Amiko introduces them as they sit down at a small table.  “Iuchi-san mentioned to me earlier that she is planning on competing in the shugenja competition.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 31, 2005)

"You're right, my lord," Kaji says, and readies himself to leave, "I am ready when you are."

Kaji was under the impression that the trip back would not be a simple task. Perhaps this would be where the alternate route would pay off. If not though, he carried a sword for a reason.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Itarabi praises the Crane victor, but using all his gifts as a Courtier so as not to give insult to the looser. He is humble about his own victory and takes some delight in showing the hole in his clothes where he narrowly escaped a loss himself, hopeful that this will molify Mitsumi somewhat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Zhiko and Cho*
> 
> After the creature disappeared, the Scorpion daimyo straightened his posture, folding his arms so that his long sleeves covered his wound.  He answered Zhiko’s bow with a nod, before looking to Cho.  “I am well.  Thank you for your concern, Cho-san,” Bayushi-sama replied smoothly.  He sounded fine, though Zhiko’s trained ears caught the slightest catch in his words.  She had no doubt that the wound hurt him immensely, despite his stoic appearance.  “As for the creature, I have only seen a few like it, but never one so far away from the Shadowlands.”
> 
> Yogo-san placed the statue upon the table, before folding her hands within her sleeves.  “The appearance of such a creature is… most ominous, my lord.”



  "My lords, I pardon for interrupting, but I noticed something unusual about the statue right now.  It seemed to glow red for a moment.  With the appearance of the Shadowlands creature, I wished to bring this to your attention," Cho says with as much deferance as he can manage.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 2, 2005)

*Ai*

Ai politely introduces herself to the two Unicorns as the group sits at the table, and is pleased to hear from Amiko that Iuchi is participating in the Shugenja competition.

"You are a Shugenja too? Am I so pleased to meet you... I have never had the pleasure before to know a Shugenja from the Unicorn clan. What I have heard about your school of magic is really fascinating. Tell me please, are you perhaps a master of the Ugoki travel magic? Or do you practice the art of crafting Meishodo instead?". 

She says so with honest wonder and respect towards those forms of magic, despite the fact that she has heard several people consider them less noble than more traditional spellcasting.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 6, 2005)

*Kaji*

Quietly, Kaiten-sama collects himself.  He tucks the wakizashi into his belt and finishes his tea, before moving closer to the door.  “Well then, Kaji-san.  I believe it is time.”

With that said, they set off.  The hour had grown late while they were in their meeting, and the streets were considerably less crowded than when they had first arrived at the tea house.  Those that are on the street do not approach the pair as they make their way, content to simply glare at them from the shadows.



*Itarabi* 

The Crane and Unicorn are suitably impressed with the evidence of Itarabi’s hard fought battle, and praise both his skill, and Mitsumi’s.  They make their way back indoors, through the winding halls of the palace.  At last, they reach the main hall, where a small crowd had already gathered.  Seiyo was present, apparently organizing the event, and inclined his head to Mitsumi and Itarabi when he saw them.



*Cho and Zhiko*

Though Cho speaks with as much deference as he could, he had still interrupted the conversation of those who were of higher station than he.  For a moment, he could almost feel Bayushi-sama’s gaze upon him, but it was difficult to say if the gaze held curiousity or disapproval.  Yogo-san also gives him a look, one of annoyance.  An uncomfortable silence ensued for a moment, before Yogo-san finally spoke up.

“Cho-san’s eyes are indeed sharp.  I… had placed a spell of protection upon the statue, when Zhiko-san indicated that was what the creature was after.”



*Ai*

Iuchi-san blushed at Ai’s questions.  “You give me too much honor, Kakita-san.  It is true that I study the Ugoki travel magic, but I am not yet a master.”  Ai’s sincerity is noted by both of the Unicorn, and it is clear by their demeanor that they appreciate it.  Amiko, however, gives her disapproving looks when the two Unicorn maidens are not looking.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Now back in familiar territory, Itarabi is once more in his element. He nods to Seiyo and begins to size up the opposition for Sedane.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2005)

Kaji limps along at an acceptable speed, glad to be away from the teahouse, but now anxious to be out of the open. Aside from the obvious problems it caused, his limp was both a blessing and a curse. People underestimated him, which gave him an exceptional element of surprise in conflict, but by underestimating him in the first place they felt combat was a chance they could take, and any combat situation put Kaiten-sama at risk. If there was any choice Kaji would wholly avoid combat, thus the alternate route. He was never one to shy away from conflict, but he would take any precaution he could to prevent it.

"Kaiten-sama, if I may be so bold, do you know what kinds of magics the weapon carries?" Kaji asked quietly as they walked along.

His eyes peered into alleyways and over shopfront awnings. He waited to find something out of place while waiting for Kaiten-sama's answer.


----------



## Pyske (Jun 9, 2005)

Zhiko remains silent, her expression carefully masking her distrust of the Yogo matron.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 10, 2005)

*Ai*

Ai notices Amiko's disapproving look, and realizes she might have shown too much enthusiasm. She'll be trying to control herself a little, but is still very interested in making acquaintance with the Unicorn shungenja fellow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Cho waits quietly and patiently, accepting the veiled rebuke with the serenity his order required.  He did not know what would happen next, but it was not his place to ask, and with the immediate threats gone, he could not interrupt again to satisfy his curiosity.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 13, 2005)

*Itarabi*

A surprising number of people have turned out for the Sadane competition.  Two members of the Crane Clan stood in one corner of the room, examining each person in turn and whispering to each other.  Two Scorpions and a Phoenix were engaged in conversation with a woman from the Sparrow Clan, who looked more and more out of her element with every moment.  A Dragon and a Unicorn stood nearby, ignoring each other as they considered their own thoughts.  With the exception of the woman from the Sparrow Clan, everyone appeared relaxed and ready for the game.

“Huh,” Mitsumi grunted as she looked about.  “This ought to be interesting.”



*Kaji*

“I do not know,” Kaiten-sama replied as he scanned the streets, searching for any threat.  “I was planning on having a friend of mine from the Asahina family look at it, though it is my understanding that nemuranai behave differently for different people.”  

They were passing by the back entrance of a brightly lit teahouse now, its lanterns providing the only source of light on the street.  The street was devoid of life, but as Kaji looked around, he noticed that the shadows seemed to move by their own accord.  It front of them, the darkness took the shape of a humanoid, its red eyes glowing with malice.  

“Give ussss the sword…” it hissed.



*Ai*

An hour passes as Ai enjoys the company of her Unicorn companions.  Even Amiko relaxes and begins to enjoy herself, after her initial show of disapproval.  The hour becomes late, and Amiko and Reiha excuse themselves to retire, leaving Iuchi-san to talk with Ai.

As they talk, Ai notices an unusual sight.  Through the open door she sees two Crane men making their way along the road, only to be stopped as a shadowy creature appears in front of them.



*Zhiko and Cho*

Bayushi-sama remains silent, examining each person in turn.  At last, he nods, apparently satisfied with Yogo-san’s explanation.  “Such an attack concerns me.  If the statue is what the creature was after, then we must discover why; until then it is best that it not be left in the open to create a temptation.  Tamori-san, you have the honor of presenting the statue at tomorrow’s ceremony.  I trust you and your charge would be willing to remain with the statue until such time?”

Tamori-sama smiled and bowed.  “It would be my honor, Bayushi-sama.”

Bayushi-sama nodded in satisfaction.  “Of course you will not be alone.  Zhiko-san will assist in safeguarding the statue.”


----------



## Pyske (Jun 13, 2005)

A brief look of sheer panic crosses Zhiko's face, the depth of her reaction uncharacteristically obvious.  _My eyesight... can it be that Bayushi-sama does not know?_ "B-Bayushi-sama...," Zhiko begins in a tone of protest, before she manages to regain control, "I... will not fail you, o-daimyo-sama." _Better to fail and to die than to question the order of my lord.  I have disgraced myself enough for one evening._


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Turning to his companion Itarabi asks, "Indeed it does look like an interesting group. Will you participate or at least watch your brother an I compete?"  Itarabi sizes up the opponents. "Who do you think the favorite is?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2005)

Without a word Kaji immediately stepped in between the shadowy figure and Kaiten-sama. His blade leapt forward, cutting an arc through where the figure was standing.

"Kaiten-sama, behind you," Kaji warned, expecting a simultaneous attack from behind.

[init +6 (quick), AC 14, attack +12, d10+5, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Cho tries to consider his actions carefully.  This incident was obviously one of great significance, and the fact that Tamori-sama was now guarding the statue meant that perhaps there would be more combat to keep it safe.  As much as he desired true testing against a worthy opponent, he did not wish Tamori-sama or Zhiko-san to come to harm.  It was his duty to keep others safe, and he would carry it out with all the skills he possessed.  He slowly moved to a step behind and to the right of Tamori-sama, presenting a subtle united front, letting Bayushi-sama know without words that he would be guarding the statue with his master.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 14, 2005)

*Ai*

As she sees the shadow creature in the street, Ai almost feels a sudden grip at her throat. She grabs Iuchi's hand and whispers to her friend: "Iuchi-san, tell me what it is in the road outside, and that is not what I think it is!"

 _Those men are of the Crane, are they being attacked?_  she says in her thought _And I only have my wakizashi to help them...!_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 22, 2005)

*Zhiko and Cho*

At Zhiko’s words of protest, Bayushi-sama turns his eyes toward her, his gaze as sharp as a dagger.  When she catches herself and acquiesces, he nods slightly, before turning his attention back to Tamori-sama and Cho.  “Excellent.  The tournament is to take place tomorrow.  Until then, we shall see to it that your accommodations are comfortable..  Yogo-san, return the statue to the crate so that our guests may be escorted to their quarters.”

“A you will, my lord.”  Trying to conceal a look of disappointment, Yogo-san carefully placed the statue back into the crate.

Bayushi-sama nodded in satisfaction, before getting to his feet.  “Goro will escort you to your quarters for the evening.  Tamori-san, Togashi-san, Bayushi-san, I appreciate all that you are doing.”

With that said, Goro, a slender man dressed all in black materialized from the shadows.  He bowed deeply, before turning to leave, expecting the guests to follow.  Bayushi-sama bowed as well, dismissing them.



*Itarabi*

“Sure, I’ll hang around,” Mitsumi replied with a shrug.  “Though it seems to me that if ya’ll want to fight, you should do it with weapons.  At least then you know for certain if you’ve won or lost.”  She then paused, to look around the group,.  “Hard to say.  Probably not the Sparrow… she looks like she’s scared of her own shadow!”

After a few minutes, Seiyo stepped to the center of the room, and raised his hands to attract the attention of the others.  “It appears that everyone has arrived, so I believe it is time to begin.  The rules of the game are simple.  Megumi, here,” with that, he gestured toward the woman from the Sparrow clan, “We will begin with a story regarding a widely known event in history.  Those competing will then put forth their criticisms; the one who provides the most… eloquent criticism gets the honor of telling the next story.  Are these rules acceptable to everyone?”



*Kaji*

As Kaji moved forward, he slashed at the shadow-creature with hissword.  The blade cut deep, and the creature howled in pain, before turning its red eyes upon him.  The creature slashed athim with claws of darkness, tearing his kimono, but missing him.

Meanwhile, Kaiten moved back, his hand upon the hilt of his katana.  As he moved, another figure materialized from the shadows, attacking with dark claws.  Deftly, Kaiten moved out of the way and drew his new wakizashi, though the creature seemed to waver out of the way.

Twenty feet down the street, the figure of a tall man could be seen.  He moved toward the fray slowly, flanked with two more red-eyes shadows.  “Give up the wakizashi.  It is not worth your lives,” the stranger called out.

*Initiative:*
-Kaji (19)
-Ai (18)
-Bad guy 1 (16)
-Kaiten (12)
-Bad guys 2 (11)
-Tasha (7) 

OOC: Kaji hit the shadow-creature with a 17 to hit, causing 12 points of damage.  Shadow creature missed Kaji, a second shadow-creature missed Kaiten; Kaiten promptly missed the shadow creature.  Whew!)


*Ai*

The Unicorn shugenja jumped at Ai’s touch and quickly snatched her hand away, though her eyes followed the direction that Ai indicated.  “I do not know what you think it is, Kakita-san, but it appears to be attacking those Crane!”

As they watched, another shadow appeared behind them and attacked, though both Crane appeared to be unharmed so far.  Then, they both heard a male voice call out, “Give up the wakizashi.  It is not worth your lives!”


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

The presentation at last at an end, the young shugenja moves back out into the streets and wonders what he will do next. But then he yawns and remembers that he is in need of sleep. So he goes in search of Satsume and Juri, his daughter.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2005)

"Ah dear lady surely you see that sometimes words are as deadly swords. One word from our beloved divine Emperor can slay many more than your sword ever will." When the rules are presented Itarabi nods approvingly and says, "Most agreeable. I look forward to hearing the sparrows song." He fixes the sparrow with what he hopes will be an unnerving gaze and waits for the story to begin.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2005)

Giving up the wakizashi was not a decision within Kaji's power, nonetheless he didn't expect Kaiten-sama to hand over the weapon so easily. His weapon cut deep into the creature so he pressed his attack, seeking to bring an end to his foe.

[AC 14, attack +12/+7, d10+5, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ai*

Realizing that the Cranes in the street are being threatened, Ai rushes herself to the teahouse doorway to address the situation better, her hand ready on the wakizashi.

OoC: Ai doesn't draw her weapon until she is out of the tea house and sure that joining the battle would be inevitable. If a single move action is enough to reach the doorway, then she _readies_ to draw & attack in case she is attacked first.

[AC 15, attack +7, d6+1, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Cho trots along behind the two nobles, senses alert even in the corridors of the house.  The Shadowlands creature had penetrated the house's defenses once, and it was likely it could do it again.  He kept himself wary and alert, peering into the shadows, listening for the faintest whispers of sound, as they traveled into the house...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 6, 2005)

*Hyota*

It took a few minutes, but Hyota was finally able to make it back to Kyuden Bayushi.  As he navigated the labyrinthine halls, he came upon the main hall, where a number of samurai had gathered.  Their attention seemed to be focused upon a nervous-looking Sparrow woman, who was addressing the crowd.

(OOC: See Itarabi's post below)


*Itarabi*

The Sparrow woman paused for a moment, clearing her throat and gathering her composure.  Then, she began to speak, relating the details surrounding the conflict between the Fox and the Hare clans.  She briefly related a few skirmishes between the two clans, and the intervention of the Emperor by sending the Crane Clan to mediate.  She then spoke of the Night of 100 Deaths, in which 100 Fox clan courtiers were found dead and the Hare clan subsequently blamed for the slaughter.  Finally, she reaccounted the final battle, in which the Crane clan sided with the Fox clan to utterly destroy the Hare clan.



*Kaji*

"I will do no such thing!" Kaiten-sama replied defiantly.

The shadwed figure shook his head ruefully, before replying.  "Then you and your servant shall die." 

With that said, the shadwed figures closed to attack.  Kaji slashed at the shadow-creature in front of him, wounding it deeply, but not killing it.  It attempted a retaliatory strike, but missed.  Meanwhile, kaiten-sama seemed to be doing better, nimbly sidestepping two attacks, and cutting deeply into one of the creature.


*Ai*

As Ai hangs back, the Unicorn maiden leaps out into the street.  her hands weave a complicated pattern in the air, sending a few fire kami to attack one of the shadow creatures.  Her companion's efforts earn them both a glare from the shadowed figure down the street, the apparent leader.  "This is none of your concern," he snapped, and made a gesture.  Two more shadow-creatures detatched themselves from the wall, flanking Ai and Tasha.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Kaji smiled as he heard Kaiten's resolute reply. Protecting others was his calling, and he enjoyed every moment of it. He was surprised and relieved though to see a Unicorn and fellow Crane come to their assitance.

"My lord," he said, pausing to deflect an attack, "It appears others have come to our aid." 

[AC 14, attack +12/+7, d10+5, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 11, 2005)

*Ai*

Ai strengthen herself and whispers a short prayer to the kami of air [cast _Guidance_ , if the monsters are at melee range then cast defensively, Concentration +11].

She then tries to position herself close to Iuchi-san, guarding each other's back to avoid being flanked. Then grips the wakizashi, ready to draw.

[Ai's AC is 14 only; 15 with dodge against the monster which seems to currently aim at her]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Itarabi begins to scan his memory for details of the events related by the Sparrow woman. He considers the audience and where their own beliefs about the events described might fall.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Hyota : Male Human Shugenja 8*

The young boy moved over to the others and listened as the woman related her story. When she was finished he paused for a moment while digesting the information. "When did this occur? Where did it occur? How could this happen?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 27, 2005)

*Kaji*

“Yes, it appears so,” Kaiten-sama replied with a strained smile.  He then turned his attention back to the battle.  Easily, he moved out of the way of one of the creatures’ attacks, and drove his blade deep into its chest.  It screeched and vanished a moment later.  With a growl at its companion’s destrution, the second shadow creature slashed at Kaiten-sama viciously, cutting a deep wound into the Crane’s side.

Kaji was managing to hold his own against his opponent.  He attacked twice, opening up two wounds on the creature, which oozed a thick grey mist in place of blood.  The creature howled in rage, even as its claws narrowly missed him.


*Ai*

The shadow creature moved closer, looking for an opening to strike Ai as she cast her spell.  However, it found none.  It soon lunged forward, its claws finding her opening three cuts in her arm.  Behind her, Iuchi-san is not faring any better.  The shadow creature attacked, cutting her deeply, then struck a second time when Iuchi-san attempted to cast her spell.  Still, the Unicorn stood bravely, despite the two wounds that were now bleeding heavily.



*Itarabi*

As Itarabi searches his memory, he does vaguely remember a small scrap of information from his history lessons.  The Crane diplomat who had been in charge of the negotiations was none other than Kakita Toshimoko, who, at the time, had been seeking to court the daughter of the Fox daimyo, Kitsune Ryosei.

The opinions of those present would most likely be as varied as the clans from which they hailed.  Seiyo might side with the Fox clan in this matter; the Mantis were known to be allies of the Fox clan.  A Crane might feel that the negotiations were handled as best as they could be, considering the fact that Toshimoko had to deal with two uncivilized minor clans.  A Phoenix might point out that no evidence of maho-use on the part of the Hare was ever uncovered, despite the overwhelming testimony of the opposite.  And as for the Dragon and the two Scorpions… it was difficult to gauge what they might be thinking.

As Itarabi was considering his stance, he noticed a young member of the Fox Clan had approached Megumi, and was questioning her regarding the events of the night in question.



*Hyota*

The Sparrow woman looked surprised at Hyota’s questions, and hastened to answer.  “Why, this happened nearly thirty years ago, Fox-san.  Nobody knows how it happened, though the Hare clan had been implicated in the slaughter.”

Meanwhile, a handsome man in green robes, wearing the Mantis mon approached.  “Is there something amiss?”  He looked at Hyota with raised eyebrows.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2005)

Kaiten-sama was hurt, and Kaji felt a pang of guilt at the thought of failing to prevent it happening. He pressed his attack, anxious to finish his opponent and move on to the next.

[AC 14, attack +12/+7, d10+5, 19-20/x2. If Kaji kills the creature with his first attack he'll move to flank the one attacking Kaiten-sama.]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2005)

*Itarabi*

Itarabi listens intently to the conversation between the young Fox and Megumi. He continues to work on his own stance.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 29, 2005)

*Ai*

As the creature attacks, Ai realizes that there is no pulling pack allowed, she draws her wakizashi and aims straight at the monster in front of her.

Wakizashi (mw): melee +7, damage 1d6+1, 19-20/x2
[add an extra +1 to her first attack from _Guidance_ ]


----------

